# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Vuelve Nada X Aqui

## MAGICUS POL

Hola amigos solo queria anunciaros que ayer noche en la fira magica de Santa Susana actuo Jorge Blass (con aros chinos voladores, el twister, manipulacion de cartas, el anillo en la maquina de bolitas, la rosa voladora de Copperfield, tormenta de nieve y muchos efectos mas) y anunció que...... vuelve nada x aqui!!! En septiembre con muchas novedades, entre estas hay un periodista nuevo: Juanjo de la Iglesia. Ya espero con ansias a que empieze.
Saludos a todos!

----------


## magomigue

aqui va el link: http://www.cuatro.com/programas/entr...nto/nadaxaqui/


un saludo

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo también fuí al espectaculo, para mi gusto, fue alucinante...jejej

Creo que lo del nuevo periodista era de broma, se lo dijo un señor que estaba a mi lado...no se ya veremos.

Jcreo que Jorge Blass es una gran promesa en el arte de la magia...jeje

Adios!Saludos! y que vuelva Nada x Aqui! :D

----------


## dreaigon

Me parece que el link que has puesto es referido a la 2ª temporada

----------


## swaze

eso es genial!!! espero con ansias que vuelva era lo único que veía en la tele xD.

Por cierto el juego de "la rosa voladora" creo que no es de Copperfield sino de Kevin James, solo por aclarar.

----------


## Iván Manso

Lo de Juanjo de la Iglesia no tiene porque ser broma. El también es mago y por lo que tengo entendido fue socio de la SEI de Madrid hace tiempo.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Mecachis

> aqui va el link: http://www.cuatro.com/programas/entr...nto/nadaxaqui/
> 
> 
> un saludo


o algunos van con un año de retraso o deberían revisarse los links
saludos

----------


## magomigue

fallo tecnico...sorry


un saludo

----------


## Ayy

> Jcreo que Jorge Blass es una gran promesa en el arte de la magia...jeje


hombre....  yo creo que Jorge Blass es ALGO mas que una promesa... xD

----------


## soyo4

> Iniciado por McAlvaro
> 
> Jcreo que Jorge Blass es una gran promesa en el arte de la magia...jeje
> 
> 
> hombre....  yo creo que Jorge Blass es ALGO mas que una promesa... xD


Jorge Blass, ya es un mago de televisión, tiene programa casi propio. Promesa yo lo consideraria cuando presento el anuncio de la linea adsl, que fue cuando empezó. A donde llegará, no sé, pero ya tiene mucho camino profesional hecho. Depende, del campo que quiera abarcar, si es el televisivo, no creo que se pueda progresar mucho más.

Un saludo

----------


## nick63nick

Yo sin desmerecer a nadie y diciendo de entrada que Jorge Blass también me gusta como trasmite la magia, si que tengo que decir que me parece mucho "más currado" cualquiera de los magos que estamos por aquí que estamos haciendo alguna comunión, boda, etc, que no cualquier espectáculo de magia que presente Jorge, Copperfield, McBrieff, etc.

Y por quí digo esto, pues muy sencillo, yo tengo que trabajar (igual que muchos de vosotros) la mayoría de las veces rodeado de público, a veces incluso algún curioso tras el maletín y por más que los hechas, siguen ahí, etc, etc, que os voy a contar.
Pocas veces, tengo el gusto de poder actuar subido a un escenario y con mi "territorio" para mi solito, con técnicos de sonido e iluminación, etc. Sin preocuparme excesivamente de ángulos buenos o malos y con la tranquilidad que te da un escenario, donde no te incordian niños, no te tocan nada, etc, etc.

Es entonces, cuando te das cuenta que cuanto más arriba estés más medios y más poder económico para poder sorprender a tu público, obviamente no he descubierto América con esta reflexión, pero si que tu no puedes comparar sus efectos con los tuyos, por que sabes donde está la limitación.

El espectáculo de Jorge en Santa Susanna, fue un claro ejemplo de lo que digo, sus ayudantes (habían 4) eran un ir y venir con "cargas" y "descargas", recordemos el avión de papel, o el anillo por ejemplo. Yo no desmerezco eso ni mucho menos, pero si que hace que me sienta más orgulloso de lo que yo hago y como lo presento, pues mis medios técnicos están a años luz de todo esto.

A mi lo que más me impactó y me gustó, fue la manipulación de cartas, sus producciones en "back and front", son geniales para mi punto de vista y eso si que es "curro" del artista, así como la rutina que presentó de los aros de Victor Vokito, pero todo lo demás que presentó son medios técnicos básicamente, ayudados por buenos ayudantes "partenaires" y unos buenos bastidores.

Sin embargo, si vais o habéis ido a ver a Tamaríz al teatro, veréis que prácticamente no hay medios técnicos, sólo sonido y un poco de iluminación, ya que Tamaríz utiliza toda la luz del teatro normalmente, le gusta ver al público. En este caso, sí que es el artista que con su habilidad, técnica y conocimientos mágicos te produce la ilusión, eso para mi si tiene mucho más mérito, que no lo otro.

Cualquiera de nosotros que hacemos comuniones, bodas, etc., si tuviésemos esos medios técnicos y ayudantes, seríamos capaces de hacer prácticamente lo mismo, sino (algunos de los que andan por este foro) mejor.

En fin, que es sólo mi reflexión y nada más, también decir que el espectáculo me gustó y que disfruté mucho, pues la magia me encanta y raro es que vaya a ver un espectáculo (por sencillo que sea) que no me guste.

Saludos.

----------


## robertomagia

para llegar arriba y tener esos medios te lo tendras que currar,no crees? o te piensas que este tipo de magos no han pasado por donde estas tu,,,,que merito tiene hacer una comunion,hasta un mago que lleve 4 dias las hace y eso lo he visto yo con mis ojos,pero no te confundas llenar un escenario de un teatro no es facil.hay que saber de iluminacion de saber como andar por un escenario y eso es un trabajo de muchos años de trabajo....amigo mio te estas confundiendo de lleno.

----------


## nick63nick

> para llegar arriba y tener esos medios te lo tendras que currar,no crees? o te piensas que este tipo de magos no han pasado por donde estas tu,,,,que merito tiene hacer una comunion,hasta un mago que lleve 4 dias las hace y eso lo he visto yo con mis ojos,pero no te confundas llenar un escenario de un teatro no es facil.hay que saber de iluminacion de saber como andar por un escenario y eso es un trabajo de muchos años de trabajo....amigo mio te estas confundiendo de lleno.


Lee bien mi post y después opina.

Para empezar NO es ninguna crítica, NI desmerecer el trabajo de nadie.

Se perfectamente el esfuezo que lleva el llegar ahí y conozco a Jorge desde que era un crío con 10 años que hízo sus primeros pinitos en TV, sólo hago una reflexión en voz alta y ni mucho menos comparativa, pero si que hace que me sienta más orgulloso de lo que hago y como lo hago.

No se el tiempo que llevas metido en esto, ni me interesa, ni se si haces o no haces actuaciones, tampoco me interesa, pero los escenarios los llenan nombres de todo tipo en el mundo de la magia y hay quien decide tener más habilidad y quien decide tener más medios técnicos.

Ejemplos: René lavand, Tamaríz, de lo primero y Jorge Blass, Copperfield, de lo segundo.

¡¡HA!! ...se me olvidada un comentario, para los que no lo sepan el señor Lavand no tuvo sus orígenes "llenando" teatros con las cartas (como muchos pueden pensar), el señor Lavand ...CON UNA SOLA MANO Y SIN MEDIOS TECNICOS A SU ALCANCE, LLENABA TEATROS HACIENDO MANIPULACIONES, PRODUCCIONES, APARICIONES, DESAPARICIONES DE OBJETOS, etc, etc.

Y el señor Tamaríz, no hace un espectáculo de casi dos horas sólo con las cartas, hace de todo, cuerdas, aros, pañuelos, mentalismo, etc, etc.

A todo eso me refería yo. Y vuelvo a repetir que disfruté como un enano, pero todo a su justo criterio y juicio.

Saludos

----------


## robertomagia

lo habre entendido mal....un saludo

----------


## ARENA

Pues yo tambien esoy confundido de lleno.
porque mi idea es parecida a la de nick63.

En este pais como se puede leer mas arriba parece que solo es exitoso quien sale en la televisión. Que Jorge Blass es bueno o malo no lo se porque llevo muy poco tiempo en la magia para juzgar a alguien como mago, pero como profano te puedo decir lo que opino de un mago:

1- Es verdad sale en la tele igual que muchos artistas se convierten en estrellas por salir en la tele independientemente de su calidad.David Blaine tambien llena teatros.

2-No creo que Jorge Blass haya empezado como muchos de ustedes en comuniones lidiando con los niños etc.el salio de la escuela de Tamariz y desde muy pequeño tuvo la fortuna de que Tamariz lo promoviera.

3- Salvo la manipulación de cartas Jorge Blass realiza efectos comerciales caros que como dice nick63 cualquiera de aqui con un presupuesto podria hacer con la proteccion de un teatro y con ayudantes y compinches ( ejemplo Bowlerama, anillos que se enlazan, explosion de Dean Dill, etc.)

3-Su relación con el publico es poca o casi nula , ya quisiera desenvolverse en un escenario igual que magos como Murphy, Figairedo por mencionar 2 mas o menos de su generación.Ni David Copperfield que es la gran estrella de la magia es tan sobervio.

4-Hace 3 años fui a Madrid a ver a Jorge Blass y hace 1 mes fui a Alicante no hay ni un solo efecto nuevo en 3 años de diferencia.

En fin solo es una opinión personal.

----------


## Pardo

La verdad es que para llegar a teatros como al que estoy yo ahora, el mismo que ha estado Tamariz por ejemplo..... Todos, absolutamente todos (Blass, Tamariz, Carroll, Coperfield, Angel, Matas....) todos hemos pasado por la comuniones..... Todos sabemos que es esto.... lo que cuando vamos subiendo, cada uno de nosotros decide mas lo que quiere hacer. Blas, como bien dices, usa 4 ayudantes, Lari, tambien usa unos cuantos... pero porque hacen una magia de mas espectáculo.... Tamariz, Matas, yo mismo... estamos solos en el escenario, porque lo preferimos asi, hacemos quizá una magia mas cercana y participatiba para el público, pero eso no quita que unos sean mejores que otros ni que se lo curren menos que otros....

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## nst

Que alegría me das, yo no tenía ni idea de si el programa iba a volver. Estaré atento en Septiembre para ver las novedades. :D

----------


## emilioelmago

Eso de que en una comunión actúa uno que lleve 4 días en esto esta por ver y tiene más mérito del que tú te piensas. Todavía te queda mucho que aprender.
Estoy deacuerdo contigo Nick.
Un saludo

----------


## swaze

Yo opino como nick, que no salgas por la TV no implica que no seas bueno en la magia, al igual que actuar en comuniones y cumpleaños no es sinónimo de llevar 4 días.

Personalmente la magia de Blass me parece muy buena, sobretodo cuando hablamos de cartomagia, el resto, es espectacular y bonita pero...demasiado comercial en algunas ocasiones, pero eso no lo convierten i en mejor ni en peor mago, simplemente es una decisión que toma cada uno supongo.

Lo que si es cierto es que Jorge Blass, Copperfield, etc son muy buenos magos pero...también son un producto de marketing y sus espectáculos se basan en eso.

----------


## dreaigon

Estoy totalmente deacuerdo, con Arena y nick y a mi, personalmente, y desde un punto de vista principiante, no me gusta la cartomagia de blass. pero es solo mi opinión

----------


## DrkHrs

Jorge Blas me desconcierta. Le he visto hacer juegos bastante decentes y juegos que si los hace un novato le habríamos abroncado, por inutil. Un ejemplo, en un programa que presentaba Bertin Osborne, salio con una invisible, le hizo mezclar (la invisible invisible), la hizo visible y la carta que había escogido Bertín estaba dada la vuelta. Vamos, la rútina mas simple que puedas hacer con una invisible. ¿Es lógico que un mago de su "nivel" salga en televisión haciendo eso? Y no es el único ejemplo. Cosas así ha hecho muchas. También de las otras, eso es cierto. Hay veces que ha hecho grandes efectos. Pero a mi me desconcierta bastante y, si soy sincero, creo que no tiene el carisma o personalidad necesarios como para llegar a ser un gran mago.
En cuanto a la discusión sobre magos de escenario y magos de comuniones, pues hombre, probablemente el mejor mago del mundo sea alguien desconocido. Como Ascanio que no hacía funciones. Alguien para quien la magia es un hoby, sin mas. Que llenes un teatro no te convierte en un gran mago. Ojo, que no estoy diciendo nada en contra de los que llenan teatros, y mucho menos en contra de Pardo a quién todavía no he podido ver. Lo que te convierte en un gran mago, es la capacidad de hacer magia, sea en una comunión, un teatro, o una mesa con tus amigos.

----------


## Rafa505

> Lo que te convierte en un gran mago, es la capacidad de hacer magia.


Tú mismo lo has dicho.
¿Es necesario hacer un juego de Xmil € para ser gran mago?, ¿no se puede hacer magia y ser buen mago haciendo un juego de 6€?. 
Tamariz salió en "el 1,2,3" haciendo la invisible eh.

En cuanto a lo de la cartomagia, ¿qué cartomagia mala hace Jorge Blass?, ¿la ambiciosa?, ¿el Suit Apparition?, oye pues si que es mala sí... .

----------


## Rafa505

Como no se puede editar hago una pequeña corrección.
Si lo preferís podéis sustituir "cartomagia mala" por "magia que podemos hacer todos con dinero/medios materiales".

----------


## dreaigon

ojo, por aclarar, yo no he dicho que su cartomagia sea mala, si no que a mi no me gusta.

----------


## Rafa505

Iba más en parte por el comentario de ARENA sobre que todos podemos hacer eso con un teatro y dinero, me expresé mal y no se porqué ahora no se puede editar.

----------


## magomigue

> 2-No creo que Jorge Blass haya empezado como muchos de ustedes en comuniones lidiando con los niños etc.el salio de la escuela de Tamariz y desde muy pequeño tuvo la fortuna de que Tamariz lo promoviera


si te digo la verdad tiene que ser bueno para que un mago del calibre de tamariz se fije en una persona y la ayude...

y tambien pienso que si una persona no a tratado con niños en una comunion...o a actuado para un grupo de personas....no se sabria desenvolver nada en un escenario o delante de las camaras...


un saludo

----------


## ARENA

Es curioso que cada comentario que se hace tienes que ir seguido por otros 3 para aclarar.




> si te digo la verdad tiene que ser bueno para que un mago del calibre de tamariz se fije en una persona y la ayude...


En ningun momento digo que Jorge Blass sea malo, seria incapaz, especialmente con alguien que , nos guste o no , es el mago mas popular de España.




> y tambien pienso que si una persona no a tratado con niños en una comunion...o a actuado para un grupo de personas....no se sabria desenvolver nada en un escenario o delante de las camaras...


Que te guste como se desenvuelve alguien en un escenario o detras de las camaras es meramente una apreciacion de cada persona, y a mi personalmente no me gusta.


El tema que se estaba tratando era que , algunos disfrutamos mas con la magia en una comunión, pub, calle etc. con los retos que eso supone, angulos , espectadores impertinentes etc. que la magia basada en ayudantes , compinches, y con la seguridad de un escenario etc.

Es lo mismo usar un FP en un Teatro que en la cara de los espectadores ?
Se podria hacer el Bowlarama en la calle ?

----------


## runnerbcn

En primer lugar, me alegro de que vuelva este programa.

En segundo lugar, con respecto al tema de Jorge Blass, decir que a mi tampoco me gusta mucho. Primero porque da la sensación (o por lo menos a mi me la da) que su actitud con el público es muy distante. No me transmite simpatía, ni confianza. Aparte de esto, y en lo que concierne al programa de televisión, a veces da toda la sensación de que no ha tenido tiempo de prepararse los juegos. El mejor ejemplo de ello es un juego con cartas que hizo con la ayuda de Piedrahita. Lo estábamos viendo mi mujer y yo, y mi mujer me decía "lo bien que lo hace el de las gafas y al otro se le está viendo todo". Y lo peor es que era cierto; se le vió TODO, mientras que Piedrahita se curraba unos "Snap Deal" más que aceptables. Parece mentira que un mago de su reputación sea tan descuidado. Y ya no hablemos del cutre escapismo del maletero del coche. Sin embargo, otras veces parece que le viene la inspiración y te casca una maravilla como su número de manipulación de cartas. Y otro punto más, y esto es más una opinión personal que algo objetivo. Creo que Blass está intentando abarcar demasiados géneros dentro de la magia: cartomagia, micromagia, grandes aparatos, manipulación, animales, etc... Y le pasa como dice el refrán,que "el que mucho abarca poco aprieta". Me gustaría más que se centrara en un género o dos en vez de ser un todoterreno (antes de su boom mediático y de los grandes presupuestos, era una delicia verle haciendo magia de cerca con cuerdas, monedas, cartas y demás) .

Saludos.

----------


## Weribongui

Debo ser el unico al que le gusta jorge blass ??

Por ahi habia alguien que le hacia una critica por hacer el juego de la invisible y como bien le respondieron tamariz tambien lo hizo en 1,2,3 y sinceramente la primera vez que se lo ví me pareció un juego realmente genia( hasta que ya supe como se hacia jeje ), no veo coherente esa critica.

----------


## The Black Prince

Pensad que en NadaxAquí han hecho muchisimos  pero muchisimos efectos... a mi personalmente Blass no me mata, pero tiene alguna cosa genial.Si me tubiera que quedar con algo de nadaxaqui,Piedrahita y Román Garcia...brutales.

Ya tengo ganas de la 3 temporada

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno conozco a Jorge desde hace muchos años. Le he visto con 12 años en concursos de magia de cerca con rutinas que muchos quisierais soñar.
Le he visto llenar teatros en el centro de Madrid y actuar en Pub con un escenario de 2 metros.
Por supuestisimo que Jorge ha hecho comuniones y actuaciones en sitios de mala muerte...al igual que Alberto de Figueiredo y que tantos otros.
En un teatro se trabajan otro tipo de cosas.
No estoy diciendo que Jorge sea el mago más carismático ni el que más se lo curra ( que se que se lo curra un montón) ni el mejor manipulador ni nada...pero su trabajo y su profesionalidad están por encima de toda duda.
En cuanto a lo de que lleva los mismos juegos desde hace tres años....
Bueno antiguamente los magos vivian con un número de 12 min toda su carrera.
Yo a Jorge le he podido ver más de 30 juegos en sus  espectaculos y todos absolutamente trabajados y ensallados.
Yo soy de los que hago comuniones y actuaciones en garitos de mala muerte...pero es que a actuar en los teatros de toda España sólo llegan muy poquitos y no reconocer ese merito no dice mucho de nosotros.
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## joepc

Mucha razón tienes.
Yo tampoco soy fan de Jorge, pero no le quito merito, solamente que tengo otros que me gustan mas, y no se puede ser fan de todo el mundo. No obstante, me encanta verlo y por lo poco que he hablado con el es tan buena persona como mago.
Me parece un profesional como la copa de un pino.
Y respecto al repertorio, no hace falta ser un conocedor de muchos efectos, sino que hay que saber hacer unos pocos y bien, conozco a magos que actúan a nivel mundial con el mismo programa que hace mas de diez años.

----------


## KOTKIN

que guay tengo ganas de q empieze N x A. 
Voy a manifestar una opinión propia de me manera de ver la magia. Logicamente a la gente le importa un m... (me incluyo yo tb) los metodos q utilices para hacer tus trucos y si son faciles o no. Lo importante es que sean impresionentes contra mas mejor. No hay muchos efectos (pienso yo) más impresionantes q el anillo en la máquina de bolas). Yo tengo una perspectiva de profano (como tiene q ser en la magia) sin opiniones profesionales de decir si tal cosa es arte o no. Yo creo q tengo una opinion correcta: ¿q mago me tiene q molar mas?, pues evidentemente el q me flipe y me ILUSIONE más con sus efectos. No hay q darle más vueltas ni entender nada de magia para saberlo. Y realmente todo el montage q conlleva el sonido y demás o *MÚSICA* (q esto último es algo q te hace emocionarte más, importantísimo pienso), es realmente costoso. Y hay efectos muy buenisimos que son imposibles de lograr sin el apoyo de los maravillosos medios técnicos. Así q por favor, adelante todos los magos q hacen este gran trabajo por presentar espectáculos de esta talla y q jamás se pierda este tradicional tipo de magia!!!! y no estoy desprestigiando a nadie diciendo esto pues amo de veras también la "magia de la calle" e improvisada q te da la oportunidad de hacer juegos cuando quieras y en cualquier parte del mundo (sin el dichoso equipaje) culidad q no la tienen otros tipo de magia.

Dominar A LA PERFECCION TODO, requiere mucho tiempo de ensallo. Sobretoto si hacemos muchos juegos es muy dificil ser impecable en absolutamente todo y más si somos jovencillos con una corta trayectoria. Que Blas hiciera la invisible a Bertin me parece absolutamente de P.M, la invisible se merece totalmente estar en TV, es perturbadora (os acordáis en el street magic cuando la hizo Blaine como se quedó aquel señor, ¡fue buenísimo!), a mi tambien me emaravilló cuando se la vi hacer a Blass por 1ª vez a Ubago en Zona Dyney. Además q la hace en abanico impecable. Y es un efecto totalmente imposible de descubrir aún viéndolo literalmente 1000 veces, de verdad q es genial. Ya es un efecto q estará en mi repertorio toda la vida. Pero lo mejor llegó más tarde cuando hizo aparecer la carta y apareció dentro de un libro envuelto el cual pasando paginas se obserbaba como aparecia esa carta q PENSÓ Bertin y me pareció muy bueno de verdad. Construyó una rutina muy buena.

----------


## KOTKIN

alguien sabe que esta pasando con los asteriscos?, ya me ha pasado otras veces!

----------


## Iván Manso

Eso creo que es cuando no escribes "que" con todas las letras, sólo con la primera. Porque ya se dijo en su momento que no se debía escribir como si esto fuera en un móvil, un sms, aquí tenemos todo el espacio que queremos para escribir.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## swaze

pues la verdad yo estoy a favor de que se escriba así pero esto de los asteriscos lo único que hace es dificultar mas aun la lectura.

----------


## Iván Manso

Para eso mismo los pondrán, para que nos esforcemos por escribir bien, si escribimos mal... asterisco al canto y a investigar lo que significa.   :Wink:

----------


## KOTKIN

OK. De acuerdo.

----------


## brujilla

Hola! 
Que bien que vuelva nada x aqui, yo lo sabia de hace ya jeje, va a haber muchas novedades. Que ganas de volver a ver de nuevo a la patrulla magica!!!

----------


## magoivan

Quando las damas magicas,tube la suerte de hablar con Inés y nos explicó que estaban grabando magia en la calle y en setiembre comenzarian en el plató a grabar.

saludos
magoivan

----------


## Sanojeki

Es una buena noticia que vuelvan a dar "Nada x Aquí" ya que creo que hán conseguido que la magia llegue a gente que antes no le interesaba. Yo ví por primera vez a Jorge Blas en una actuación en Sevilla y no tenía ayudantes y me dejo asombrado con el espectáculo que hizo.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Alguien sabe cómo se puede ir cuando graben?, ¿Dow?.

----------


## ckyouhaggard

oseasé! la tercera temporada verdad?

----------


## MagoMero

Se que es un poquito tarde para seguir el hilo... pero tengo que hacerlo o rebiento....

1) Nada x aquí... GENIAL!!! Me encanta la magia.. y no pienso despreciar ni un solo programa que se emita en el que se nos haga "soñar"... así que GENIAL

2) Tema Jorge Blass... A mi personalmente me gusta mucho. Le he visto hacer cosas increíbles... 
La verdad es que, como podeis ver en mi avatar, soy "novatillo" en el tema, y desconozco el nivel de los participantes en el foro.. (aunque he visto que incluso en este hilo ha participado Pardo.. (que he visto KasualMente y me maravilló) y también he visto a F.Palmero)... pero ... ¿A quíen no le gustaría poder estar en la situación de Jorge Blass?
A mi si, desde luego. Trabajar íntegramente haciendo magia, saliendo en televisión, llenando teatros,.... vamos.. un sueño.
Puede que sea un poco distante con el público, pero eso no quita que sea un tio genial.. Redordad que está formando parte de los magos solidarios, actuando en hospitales para los chavales!!!!

En fin.

Me encanta que vuelva el programa.

Magia para todos...
MagoMero

----------


## XaviCat

Pues supongo que ya estareis enterados, pero lo pongo por si acaso.

Nada x aqui, los domingos en cuatro a las 17:40. Lo que no se, porque aun no he visto ninguno, si es un resumen de la pasada temporada o ya es la nueva.

Lo que esta claro que sea cual sea, ya tenemos magia en nuestras teles.

Un Saludo.

----------


## dadaensegunda

NxA, sin duda uno de los mejores programas de magia que se han hecho. Me encanta, quizás por que el programa va mas enfocado a magia de cerca con cartas, monedas... y es justo lo que yo trabajo.

Jorge Blass es un buen mago, pero no creo que se merezca ni de lejos la fama que hoy por hoy tiene. No da conversación en el juego, lo que dice se nota mucho que se lo sabe "de memorieta" para mi un mago debe saber actuar, todos tenemos un guión pero tenemos que intentar que las palabras nos salgan lo mas naturalmente posible. Apenas improvisa, dentro del guión debemos gastar bromas, cosas que haga que los demás se sientan mas a gusto con tigo y les de una sensación de confianza, es muy raro que Jorge haga algo así.

Vaya, pedazo de traje le he puesto. Seguramente el será mil veces mejor mago que yo, y por eso está ahí arriba pero conozco muchos compañeros que hacen la labor que el está llevando a cabo en NxA mucho mejor que el. Quizás Jorge sea un mago de número. Es decir para ir de invitado a un programa hacer un número que se lo tenga ultra estudiado y ya está y no para tener tanto tacto humano con el público.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Se dice que cuando se recurre a la improvisación, es que ha fallado la preparación ... 

Puede que si, que le quede poco natural, pero yo lo veo un poco tímido.

----------


## AmadeuS

Saben si alguien lo va a grabar y subir?, en Argentino no llega ese canal.

----------


## potey_10

yo tengo un monton ya descargados, desde el emule, supongo k por internet no sera dificil conseguirlas

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Vamos allá!!!




> NxA, sin duda uno de los mejores programas de magia que se han hecho.


Chan-ta-ta-chan... mil vueltas le daba.




> Jorge Blass es un buen mago, pero no creo que se merezca ni de lejos la fama que hoy por hoy tiene.


Pues te equivocas caballero, porque para llegar donde esta a comido mierda por un tubo. Lleva toda la vida dedicada a la magia, ha empezado por abajo, y ahora esta merecidisimamente arriba.




> Apenas improvisa


¿Y eso ahora es malo?





> dentro del guión debemos gastar bromas, cosas que haga que los demás se sientan mas a gusto con tigo y les de una sensación de confianza, es muy raro que Jorge haga algo así.


Cierto, gracia no tiene mucha, la verdad.




> Seguramente el será mil veces mejor mago que yo, y por eso está ahí arriba


El factor suerte tambien influye en estar ahí creo yo... o son Jorge, Jandro, Luis e Ines los 4 mejores magos de España??!?!? Me da a mi que no.




> pero conozco muchos compañeros que hacen la labor que el está llevando a cabo en NxA mucho mejor que el


Yo creo que siempre hay gente mejor, gente peor, y luego esta Tony Gambero... pero la verdad es que Jorge, se lo trabaja mucho, y lo que hace, lo hace muy bien.

Quizas tambien, estamos acostumbrados a magos televisivos como Alberto de Figueiredo, Juan Tamariz, Tony Gambero (no va a ser todo malo), Jandro, que tienen mucha mucha gracia (sobretodo el penultimo chufichiente!!!)... y Jorge no es que sea la alegría de la huerta.

Y para resumir, creo que Jorge Blass es un buen profesional, y que se merece, mas o menos que otros, el estar donde esta.

----------


## raszagar

¿Habeis visto que va a empezar nada x aqui el *29 de Septiembre*?

Yo lo acabo de ver en la web de Jandro, y parece que es actual porque pone que ahora esta saliendo en las repeticiones de nada x aqui los domingos por la tarde, y efectivamente los domingos a las 6 de la tarde echan repeticiones de nada x aqui.

Ademas el 29 de Septiembre es Sabado, el dia que suelen emitir el programa. 

Estoy deseando que empiece, ¿se nota? jeje!

Saludos!

----------


## dadaensegunda

> Vamos allá!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por dadaensegunda
> 
> ...


He dicho que es uno de los mejores no el mejor. Lee bien.




> Iniciado por dadaensegunda
> 
> Jorge Blass es un buen mago, pero no creo que se merezca ni de lejos la fama que hoy por hoy tiene.
> 
> 
> Pues te equivocas caballero, porque para llegar donde esta a comido mierda por un tubo. Lleva toda la vida dedicada a la magia, ha empezado por abajo, y ahora esta merecidisimamente arriba.


Pues si cada Mago que ha empezado a dedicarse a esto a los 8, 9, 10 años se mereciera esa fama que le han dado a Jorge en la tele habrían mas magos que triunfitos.




> Iniciado por dadaensegunda
> 
> Apenas improvisa
> 
> 
> ¿Y eso ahora es malo?


Me refiero a que no improvisa en sus charlas y eso si que es malo. Siempre que no se adapten los guiones establecidos en un juego a la persona y momento que se está viviendo en el plató marca una distancia entre el Mago y el Espectador y eso nunca es bueno.[/quote]







> Iniciado por dadaensegunda
> 
> Seguramente el será mil veces mejor mago que yo, y por eso está ahí arriba
> 
> 
> El factor suerte tambien influye en estar ahí creo yo... o son Jorge, Jandro, Luis e Ines los 4 mejores magos de España??!?!? Me da a mi que no.


No he dicho que ellos sean los mejores magos, pero jorge es invitado a montones de programas y tiene una fama entre el público mayor que otros realmente mejores.

Saludos!

----------


## joepc

> Me refiero a que no improvisa en sus charlas y eso si que es malo. Siempre que no se adapten los guiones establecidos en un juego a la persona y momento que se está viviendo en el plató marca una distancia entre el Mago y el Espectador y eso nunca es bueno.


En la magia nunca de debe improvisar, tener la charla definida y medida es lo que hace un buen juego, nunca la improvisación. Y ademas, tiene las tablas necesarias para saber salir de muchas situaciones en las que se le quiebre el guion, esa es la improvisación necesaria y no la de las charlas.

----------


## raszagar

Cierto que tiene tablas, solo hay que ver como fuerza las cartas aunque quieran estropearle el juego diciendole que siga mas adelante como la cantante de la Oreja de Van Gogh (Amaia) o deje caer rapidamente el dedo como Boris en su programa.

Aunque sea el lider del grupo de los 4 magos a mi el que mas me gusta es Luis Piedrahita.

Pero cada uno tiene su "encanto", Jandro tiene mucho humor y se le da muy bien la gente por eso hace mucha magia de calle, Luis Piedrahita es un genio de la magia de cerca con mucha tecnica y su humor tipico de monologos, Jorge Blass suele hacer juegos grandes de escenario e Ines es la representante femenina de la magia.

Saludos!

----------


## swaze

> e Ines es la representante femenina de la magia.
> 
> Saludos!


En competencia directa con Ella   :Oops:  Cabe decir que Ines es muy buena con magia de cerca, hay algunos juegos que aun sabiendo como se realizan al verlos me desconciertan enormemente y me hacen replantearme si no los hará de otra forma

----------


## estel

yo no estoy deacuerdo con nick,pero sobretodo estoy en desacuerdo con arena y alguna mas,no se si vosotros habreis tenido la experiencia de conocer a jorge blass en persona,pero a mi me parece que eso que algunos han dicho de que su expectaculo este basado en dinero y ayudantesme parece excesivo,ejemplo,si tienes que hacer unos efectos rodeado y para pocas personas lo haras con cartas tamaño normal,pero si tienes que hacer el mismo juego de cartas en un escenario lo haras con baraja jumbo no??
yo creo que no todos los trucos de jorge son tan comerciales ni tecnicos como decis,y es mas me parecen maravillosos.muchos magos incluyen en fiestas y comuniones la tormenta de nieve y jorge hace lo mismo pero para mas personas por eso ese final del que sale mas(nieve)disparada de las cajas o de donde este el dispositivo,y adentrandome en ese juego,algunos han dicho que no se entremezcla mucho con el publico que no es cercano,pues ese efecto a mi me hizo sentir de nuevo un niño sentir la ilusion,es mas sin verguenza de decirlo me emociono de un modo distinto a los demas(esa musica de fondosus palabras apropiadas y calmadas, a mi me parece que trasmitia mucho,esa felicidad reflejada en su cara despues de una hora de expectaculo...)a mi me parece que si tiene mucho merito,muchisimo.y debo de decir que la soltura de sus chrlas tan cuidadosamente entrenadasme parece que si tienen mucho contacto con el publico,porque hay magos que juntan magia y humor y otros como él,que son actores y excelentes y eso no es fácil,lo digo desde la experiencia porque soy de un grupo de eatro desde hace bastantes años,en conclusion que despues de que terminase el expectaculo fui por detras a conocerley le vi entre las rejas y un puertas estaba en plan que no me dejaba pasar y me vio(yo con la baraja en la mano)y le dijo que me dejase pasar ,hablo conmigo les hice algun juego me regalo una varita,en fin habia terminado el expectaculo y él seguia trasmitiendo al publico que quedaba.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Estel: ¿Puedes repetirlo pero, cómo diría...... de manera que se entienda lo que dices?

Gracias.

----------


## shark

dadaensegunda dixit : "Me refiero a que *no improvisa en sus charlas y eso si que es malo*. Siempre que no se adapten los guiones establecidos en un juego a la persona y momento que se está viviendo en el plató marca una distancia entre el Mago y el Espectador y eso nunca es bueno"


¿Tu no has visto a rené lavand, no?

----------


## ignoto

> ¿Tu no has visto a rené lavand, no?


Yo si.

Fuí a darle la mano en Almussafes pero no me dejaron.

Eso si, me miraba muy raro en la ceremonia de clausura. Parecía encontrar poco apropiado que yo estuviera lanzando globos al aire desde la primera fila de asientos durante el discurso de clausura.

----------


## estel

Magic O'Malley,creo que he sido claro con lo que he dicho,pero si alguno mas opina que mi posicion no esta bien redactada o definida no dudare en volver a expresarme.

----------


## swaze

Sinceramente estel...yo te entendí pero he tenido que leer el mensaje un par de veces, digamos que esta un poco caótico,  y muy pegado, no es imposible pero cuesta xd

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Magic O'Malley,creo que he sido claro con lo que he dicho,pero si alguno mas opina que mi posicion no esta bien redactada o definida no dudare en volver a expresarme.


Simplemente compara:




> yo no estoy deacuerdo con nick,pero sobretodo estoy en desacuerdo con arena y alguna mas,no se si vosotros habreis tenido la experiencia de conocer a jorge blass en persona,pero a mi me parece que eso que algunos han dicho de que su expectaculo este basado en dinero y ayudantesme parece excesivo,ejemplo,si tienes que hacer unos efectos rodeado y para pocas personas lo haras con cartas tamaño normal,pero si tienes que hacer el mismo juego de cartas en un escenario lo haras con baraja jumbo no??
> yo creo que no todos los trucos de jorge son tan comerciales ni tecnicos como decis,y es mas me parecen maravillosos.muchos magos incluyen en fiestas y comuniones la tormenta de nieve y jorge hace lo mismo pero para mas personas por eso ese final del que sale mas(nieve)disparada de las cajas o de donde este el dispositivo,y adentrandome en ese juego,algunos han dicho que no se entremezcla mucho con el publico que no es cercano,pues ese efecto a mi me hizo sentir de nuevo un niño sentir la ilusion,es mas sin verguenza de decirlo me emociono de un modo distinto a los demas(esa musica de fondosus palabras apropiadas y calmadas, a mi me parece que trasmitia mucho,esa felicidad reflejada en su cara despues de una hora de expectaculo...)a mi me parece que si tiene mucho merito,muchisimo.y debo de decir que la soltura de sus chrlas tan cuidadosamente entrenadasme parece que si tienen mucho contacto con el publico,porque hay magos que juntan magia y humor y otros como él,que son actores y excelentes y eso no es fácil,lo digo desde la experiencia porque soy de un grupo de eatro desde hace bastantes años,en conclusion que despues de que terminase el expectaculo fui por detras a conocerley le vi entre las rejas y un puertas estaba en plan que no me dejaba pasar y me vio(yo con la baraja en la mano)y le dijo que me dejase pasar ,hablo conmigo les hice algun juego me regalo una varita,en fin habia terminado el expectaculo y él seguia trasmitiendo al publico que quedaba.




*Y*o no estoy *de acuerdo* con *Nick63nick*, pero sobretodo estoy en desacuerdo con *A*rena y algun*o* m*á*s*. N*o se si vosotros habr*é*is tenido la experiencia de conocer a *J*orge *B*lass en persona,pero a mi me parece que eso que algunos han dicho de que su expectaculo est*é* basado en dinero y *ayudantes me* parece excesivo. 

Ejemplo*: S*i tienes que hacer unos efectos rodeado y para pocas personas*,* lo har*á*s con cartas tamaño normal*, p*ero si tienes que hacer el mismo juego de cartas en un escenario lo har*á*s con baraja jumbo *¿no?*

*Y*o creo que no todos los trucos de *J*orge son tan comerciales ni t*é*cnicos como dec*í*s *y,* es m*á*s*,* me parecen maravillosos*. 

M*uchos magos incluyen en fiestas y comuniones la tormenta de nieve y *J*orge hace lo mismo*,* pero para m*á*s personas, por eso ese final del que sale más (nieve) disparada de las cajas o de donde est*é* el dispositivo, y adentrandome en ese juego, algunos han dicho que no se entremezcla mucho con el publico que no es cercano, pues ese efecto a mi me hizo sentir de nuevo un niño sentir la ilusion, es más sin verg*ü*enza de decirlo me emocionó de un modo distinto a los dem*á*s (esa m*ú*sica de *fondo sus* palabras apropiadas y calmadas, a mi me parece que trasmitia mucho*, e*sa felicidad reflejada en su cara despues de una hora de expectaculo...) a mi me parece que si tiene mucho merito,muchisimo.y debo de decir que la soltura de sus chrlas tan cuidadosamente entrenadasme parece que si tienen mucho contacto con el publico,porque hay magos que juntan magia y humor y otros como él,que son actores y excelentes y eso no es fácil,lo digo desde la experiencia porque soy de un grupo de eatro desde hace bastantes años,en conclusion que despues de que terminase el expectaculo fui por detras a conocerley le vi entre las rejas y un puertas estaba en plan que no me dejaba pasar y me vio(yo con la baraja en la mano)y le dijo que me dejase pasar ,hablo conmigo les hice algun juego me regalo una varita,en fin habia terminado el expectaculo y él seguia trasmitiendo al publico que quedaba.
----

Lo siento, no he podido con el último párrafo. No he sabido por dónde cortar cada frase, cada idea... así que incluso he dejado de señalar las faltas ortográficas.  No se qué entiendes por claridad, pero en una redacción tan atropellada, sin puntos, sin espacios enre las comas y la sigueinte palabra sin...... vamos, que sí, que sería conveniente que intentaras expresarlo mejor.

----------


## ignoto

Por una vez voy a escribir en serio.
Estel, y pongo la mayúscula porque no me cabe en la cabeza lo de dirigirme a alguien con un nombre de cualquier clase escrito sin ella, no es que no hayas sido claro.
Es que tu texto es ilegible.

Escribir con claridad incluye utilizar mayúsculas, signos de puntuación y dividir el texto en párrafos. Pero, además, el que tu tengas las ideas claras no significa que las transmitas con igual facilidad.

----------


## estel

ok,me temo que debeis de tener razón,estaba tan impaciente por terminar el mensaje que no me he dado cuenta de las faltas que había en el mismo,pido perdon y tambien a Magic O´Malley por la contestación que te di,(un poco borde)pero no se,es que me moleste porque en vez de que se siguiera el tema sobre lo que se esta escribiendo de Jorge Blass,se estaba sacando puntillas,y puesto que tengo un tiempo muy limitado para estar en el ordenador(de momento)(se nota en mi numero de mensajes)me gustaria seguir escuchando las opiniones de la gente,y bueno eso es todo,que intentare redactar mejor.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ok,me temo que debeis de tener razón,estaba tan impaciente por terminar el mensaje que no me he dado cuenta de las faltas que había en el mismo,pido perdon y tambien a Magic O´Malley por la contestación que te di,(un poco borde)pero no se,es que me moleste porque en vez de que se siguiera el tema sobre lo que se esta escribiendo de Jorge Blass,se estaba sacando puntillas,y puesto que tengo un tiempo muy limitado para estar en el ordenador(de momento)(se nota en mi numero de mensajes)me gustaria seguir escuchando las opiniones de la gente,y bueno eso es todo,que *intentare redactar mejor*.


No sé porqué me he acordado de esos cartelitos que dicen "Me he proopuesto tabajar intensamente. Mañana empiezo'.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por estel
> 
> ok,me temo que debeis de tener razón,estaba tan impaciente por terminar el mensaje que no me he dado cuenta de las faltas que había en el mismo,pido perdon y tambien a Magic O´Malley por la contestación que te di,(un poco borde)pero no se,es que me moleste porque en vez de que se siguiera el tema sobre lo que se esta escribiendo de Jorge Blass,se estaba sacando puntillas,y puesto que tengo un tiempo muy limitado para estar en el ordenador(de momento)(se nota en mi numero de mensajes)me gustaria seguir escuchando las opiniones de la gente,y bueno eso es todo,que *intentare redactar mejor*.
> 
> 
> No sé porqué me he acordado de esos cartelitos que dicen "Me he propuesto tabajar intensamente. Mañana empiezo'.

----------


## ignoto

Y tú te citas para...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Porque quería 'editar' y he pulsado el botón sin fijarme en que, en este subforo, sólo se puede 'citar'. Las prisas....

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Asi tambien llego yo a 3000 mensajes... publico, me cito, luego digo que es un error, ....

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## estel

Bueno obviamente mis disculpas estan ahi,el que quiera aceptarlas bien,y el que quiera seguir sacando defectos que los saque,a mi me gustaría que se siguiera con el hilo del asunto pero si no se puede da igual,ahi muchos otros temas circulando por el foro.

----------


## ska1985

Hola amigos!

Os escribo para deciros que ayer y hoy he estado en el rodaje de la nueva temporada de nada x aqui. Os contaré mi experiencia:

Ayer dia 13 de septiembre: 
Todo fue CASPOSÍSIMO, que vergüenza de programa, me encontré a un Jorge Blass despreocupado totalmente por crear ambiente mágico, solo le preocupaba la televisión. Me explico, empezó diciendo frases como: "Desde este lado vosotros vereis un poco el truco, pero da igual, callaros y no pasa nada."(un poco Jorge?si lo vimos todo!!!!) esto fue para hacer la desaparicion de una señorita que aparecia luego en un baúl. Todo el plató se enteró del secreto. No le importó nada desilusionar a ciento cincuenta personas.
Actuó un mago frances muy bueno, al que no hablaba nadie en plato, luego actuó un cartomago aleman muy simpático que estaba haciendo juegos al público entre escena y escena. Este mago hizo un gran juego en el que era capaz de aprenderse una baraja entera mezclada por espectadores en tan solo lo que tardaba en hojear la baraja. Se lo hicieron repetir dos veces, la primera porque el mago se equivocó en una carta de las 20 que adivinó aunque salió muy bien del fallo, a la dirección no le valió. La segunda no le empezaron a grabar a tiempo, la toma no valia desde un priuncipio pero nadie le dijo nada hasta que no acabó, por lo que tuvo que cambiar de juego y acabó haciendo el juego de doble perdiccion del canuto que le obligaron a repetir otras dos veces. me pareció denigrante para aquel mago, luego se fue como si no fuera nadie, fui yo el unico que le felicito por su actuación.
Hay que decir que este día solo estaban Jorge Blass, Ines y Yunke.
Ahh!!! otra cagadita del amigo Jorge blass es que habló con un espectador al que iba a sacar y delante de todo el mundo le dijo lo que tenia que decir cuando le diese a elegir entre un señor mayor y una jovencita que tenia mas curvas que la carretera de mi pueblo, y me pregunto yo señor Blass: no pudo usar un forzaje verbal siendo tan facil con tremendo pivon?? y sino no podria haberse llevado a ese espectador a una esquina y no fastidiar el ambiente magico a las demas personas?Estas son las acciones por las que la gente luego piensa que todo en la magia está preparado, o que todos son compinches.
Además la producción nos trató como a esclavos, no nos dejaba ni ir al servicio y tuvimos que abandonar el plató después de cuatro horas de rodaje sin parar y en las que apenas hubo magia.
Lo único bueno, el mago francés y el aleman (tampoco hubo mucho más...), pido perdón por no acordarme de los nombres de estos maravillosos artistas.

Dia de hoy: 
El día y la noche, En plató los del viernes, Jandro y Luis Piedrahita.
Magia de verdad, no se vio nada, hicieron disfrutar al público, como no consiguieron hacerlo el día anterior. la gente no se queria ir, Luis estuvo genial con sus monedas (es la mejor actuación que he visto)(he de decir que yo de numismagia no entiendo mucho y no he sido capaz de ver nada,  más que nada porque he disfrutado como un niño y no he podido estar atento a las técnicas) solo un fallo del programa: que no le agarraron bien la tela que tenía que usar de regazo.
Jandro majísimo, buscó durante diez minutos por todo el plató un edin para firmarme la baraja, también me la firmó Luis Piedrahita, y además Jandro me ha estado enseñando como hacer bien el empalme de varias cartas ya que yo hacía un mal uso de mi meñique....  :Oops:  
Mil gracias Jandro practicaré y practicaré.
Un día inolvidable, cosa que no puedo decir del dia anterior

Nota del jueves: 0
Nota de hoy: 10

Nota media:5 

En fin, esta es mi experiencia y mi opinión, decir que lo de ir me surgió por casualidad y no se como hacer que vayais.

Un saludo y por ultimo decir que no todo es lo que parece.

----------


## dreaigon

No es mi intención prejuzgar a nadie pero basandome en lo contado sobre la experiencia en plató

si dicen al comienzo del programa que no usan compinches y luego Blass se pone dacuerdo con un chico en lo que va a elegir.. ¿ese chico no se considera compinche?

no se. la verdad, segun el libro de el padre ciuro (prestidigitación al alcance de todo) denomina al compinche como persona puesta deacuerdo con el mago....

----------


## potey_10

Pero influyo tanto en el juego el que hablara antes con el :Confused: ?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

ska1985 interesantísimo lo que dices, da que pensar del espectáculo de la televisión visto desde dentro.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Me has dejado pasmado... No puedo dar crédito a lo que he leído. Si en verdad eso es lo que ocurrió, Jorge Blass es el presentador de un programa que le da mucho dinero. Sus efectos son una maravilla, sus movimientos sugieren arte, pero esto que has dicho es inaceptable. Es más, si lo de la chica esa ocurrió, nada. Que muy mal. Lo malo es que el día de mi cumpleaños estrenan la nueva temporada y si es ese día el de esa "magia" me sentiré algo desilusionado. Como siempre, Piedrahita y Jandro, los mejores. Inés también me gusta. Pero lo de Blass..... :evil:

----------


## ska1985

> Pero influyo tanto en el juego el que hablara antes con el?


No es que influyera en el juego, sino que para el resto del público, lo digo porque fui con mi novia y unos amigos suyos, parecía que todo en la magia esta superpreparado, por eso digo que se lo podía haber ahorrado o le podría haber llevado a una esquina y decirselo allí.

Menos mal que mi novia no se desilusionó del todo porque sino....  :evil:  :evil: como la iba a volver a sorprender si pensase que TODO está super preparado :Confused: ?

En fin, que si somos ilusionistas, ese dia en plató Jorge Blass rompió toda la ilusión.

Por cierto AlfonsoSHCD, Inés es un poquitín sosilla...   :Wink:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Me dejas anonadado... :shock:  Pensaba que Jorge no era asi... :(

----------


## Triple H

_No es mejor mago el que mas sabe_... Que gran frase.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Alguien sabe algo sobre una sección que va a tener Juan Tamariz sobre vídeos?.

----------


## runnerbcn

> ¿Alguien sabe algo sobre una sección que va a tener Juan Tamariz sobre vídeos?.


Ni idea, pero me gusta la idea. Me gusta mucho...

_Semi Off-Topic_:
Estoy haciéndome con las dos temporadas anteriores y necesito saber cuántos programas hay de cada temporada. ¿Me lo podría decir alguien, por favor? Gracias.

Saludos.

----------


## david7liando

runnerbcn, yo creo que los tengo todos y son: 
temporada 1: 13 programas
temporada 2: 13 programas

----------


## ferrymagic

Un saludo

----------


## runnerbcn

> runnerbcn, yo creo que los tengo todos y son: 
> temporada 1: 13 programas
> temporada 2: 13 programas


Gracias. Te envío un MP para preguntarte algo.




> Un saludo


Otro para tí  :roll: 

Saludos.

----------


## Rafa505

La 2 creo que tiene 14, por el especial de Reyes.

----------


## ckyouhaggard

yo los tengo todos los episodios y hay efectivamente 13 capitulos en la primera temporada, y 14 en la segunda!

Haber cuantos habrá en la tercerA!

----------


## raszagar

> ¿Alguien sabe algo sobre una sección que va a tener Juan Tamariz sobre vídeos?.


"...Una de las cosas más interesantes es que contará con un nuevo apartado de la mano de Juan Tamariz, que nos mostrará una selección de clásicos de la magia en una serie de vídeos inéditos en España rescatados de su archivo personal..."

Información extraida de:
Blogdemagia

Quizas serán videos de los programas que tenia hace muchos años... ¿tan ta ta chan, magia potagia?.

Al menos eso espero! yo ya no recuerdo nada de aquella epoca, ni me acuerdo de lo que comí ayer ... jeje!. Pero he visto algunos trozos de esos programa en youtube con ascanio, rene lavand, su rutina del fism, ... y me encantaria que repusieran sus programas de nuevo.

Saludos!

----------


## runnerbcn

> "...*Juan Tamariz, que nos mostrará*... *una serie de vídeos inéditos en España*..."
> 
> 
> Quizas serán videos de los programas que tenia hace muchos años... ¿tan ta ta chan, magia potagia?


Si son inéditos en España, pues va a ser que no serán esos programas...

Saludos.

----------


## miguelajo

Se supone que son videos de magos antiguos (mucho más antiguos que el año 92) que no han salido a la luz.
Entiendo que podremos ver videos de Fracson, de Tolito, de Slydinni....no se, hablo por hablar pero creo que por ahí irán los tiros.
Después del CHAN TA TACHAN Juan siempre dijo que no volvería a hacer un programa de televisión semanal a no se r que fuera de Historia de la magia.
Supongo que las televisiones no le verían mucha acogida pero por suerte lo podremos tener en el NXA y así conocer un poco mejor de dónde venimos.
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## salem

Hola ska1985.

Me sorprendo al ver como una persona como tu, que se autodenomina mago, o sea, hacedor de ilusiones, es capaz de desvirtuar la realidad de esa manera… Algo que conlleva un perjuicio para una serie de compañeros magos que se están currando un programa para tu uso y disfrute, sobre todo disfrute, entre otros muchos millones de personas (telespectadores). El motivo, no lo se, pero me parece muy poco licito engañar a todo un foro para conseguir un rechazo gratuito. Ya que lo cuentas esta completamente desvirtuado.
Antes de nada, solo decir que me parece que dice mucho de tu calidad como mago el hecho de que no sepas que esos dos magos a los que citas son, nada más y nada menos, que Pit Harling y Mikael Szanyiel. Pides responsabilidades de la “poca” magia que viste y no eres capaz de aprovechar la ocasión para, aunque sea, quedarte con los nombres de estos dos Magazos. Eso se llama cultura mágica…
Conociendo de antemano esta información y sabiendo la magia que iba a hacer Jorge en el plató, paso a comentar el número de la desaparición de la chica que aparece en el baúl, numero que he visto hacer a Jorge en directo varias veces... Aprovecho la ocasión para comunicarles a los foreros tu desvirtuada realidad. Ese compinche que dices que se fabrico Jorge antes del numero, forma parte de un gag!, es decir, ese “compinche”, entre comillas porque es obvia su respuesta, es la resolución de un gag. Así que, por favor, no mal informes a los foreros, ya que su actuación y su respuesta NADA tenían que ver con la resolución de efecto, NADA repito. ¿Contesta esto a tu pregunta potey_10).
En cuanto a las repeticiones del número de Pit Harling, ¿te suena..?, creo que tengo la respuesta: en este programa cuidan tanto la magia que si un número no queda perfecto se repite hasta la saciedad, estoy convencido. Me diste la solución cuando cuentas que “el mago alemán” salió muy bien del fallo… Cuando una imagen queda grabada de por vida, no se puede permitir un fallo, aunque la salida al fallo haya sido muy buena, pero sobre todo por el mago que ejecuta la rutina, que no esta conforme. En este caso, si la toma no vale, no será por la dirección, o producción, o realización, o por el mago, sino por la magia.
De nuevo faltas a la verdad cuando dices que Pit, debido a que repitió dos veces, tuvo que cambiar al efecto… Bien…En tele no se improvisa, todo lo que se hace esta dicho de antemano, con lo cual deduzco que lo que Pit hizo fue, dar por buena la toma, y cambiar al segundo juego que iba a grabar! Es decir, sé que Pit iba al NXA a grabar para dos programas, dos juegos distintos…dos días diferentes…no desvirtúes…
Si Pit repitió será porque la magia no quedo todo lo bien que se deseaba.

Por otro lado, he ido como tu de espectador a algún programa de tele, y se lo que es eso.. Un trato especial, muchas horas, no poder ir al baño, etc… Cosas que ya sabes cuando aceptas ir como publico a la tele, de forma remunerada por cierto. Pero esto pasa en todos y cada uno de los platós. No desbarates a la gente con otra información mal metida del equipo del programa. Te recuerdo que ir a la tele no es como ir a ver un espectáculo, porque el espectáculo es para los de casa. ¿Te toco ir en un día flojo de magia..? Vaya..(Pit y Mikael..??), mala suerte, la tele es así. Por lo que veo, en la mayoría de los programas el publico esta detrás de la cámaras, no ve nada del show, en el NXA yo los veo delante de ellas, viendo la magia…un lujo para el publico asistente en la tele. Creo que tener la oportunidad de presenciar el directo, y varias veces, a magos como Pit Harling y Mikael es un lujo que no hemos tenido muchos de este foro, y tu atentas de esta forma..no lo entiendo…

Dicho esto, solo decirte deberías haber aprovechado un poco mas tú visita al NXA, cosa que no hiciste pensando e inventando falsedades. Espero que comprendas que la forma de hacer tele es diferente a ir a un teatro. Que en este programa cuidan la magia al detalle, tres temporadas, eso magos invitados y la sección nueva de Tamariz lo avalan, entre otras cosas. Que si hay algo real de la magia o de la forma de hacer el programa que  no te gusta, de acuerdo, es licito, critica, pero no desvirtúes la realidad ante un colectivo de foreros. Decirte que para mi ya no tienes ningún tipo de credibilidad, conociendo los entresijos del NXA, y se lo digo a los foreros como advertencia… Hay mucha maldad en tu forma de contar las cosas, y eso, en un mago, no es muy bueno...

Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones sobre Jorge, el NXA o lo que sea!

Ska1985, sigo sin encontrar un motivo REAL de este bulo que te has marcado.
Cuando conoces la verdad, es más fácil reconocer lo incierto.

Ah!! Y no pienso dar mi identidad, ya que gente como tú no merece conocer la verdad.

----------


## Vielba

Hola a todos, yo como en la 2ª temporada voy a grabar los capítulos de Nada x Aqui de la TDT y luego los pasaré a avi, lo que no sé es si podré subirlos a la página de Jinroh como hacía el año pasado.

Un saludo.

----------


## tamatotxi

Quizás sea un poco off-topic, ¿pero alguien sabe lo que hay que hacer para asistir de público al programa? Ya de paso si sabéis donde están los estudios de grabación y tal, porque si no están en Madrid no creo que me sea posible ir...

----------


## brujilla

pues si, se graba en madrid, pero no se como hacer para asistir de publico, puedes preguntar llamando a cuatro: 91 736 70 00

----------


## brujilla

http://www.cuatro.com/programas/entr...nto/nadaxaqui/

----------


## XaviCat

Bueno, supongo que ya estais enterados pero lo pongo a modo de recordatorio.

*Hoy Sabado a las 16:25 en cuatro empieza la nueva temporada de nada x aqui.*

Espero que el programa sea tan bueno o mejor que el de temporadas pasadas.

Un Saludo.

----------


## Blakito

Creo que es a las 16:15....lo que ponía en pequeñito mientras veía Callejeros a la vez que Identity  :Lol: . 

Cuando acabe el primer capítulo hoy, todo el mundo a comentar...ok?  :Smile1:

----------


## raszagar

> Hola a todos, yo como en la 2ª temporada voy a grabar los capítulos de Nada x Aqui de la TDT y luego los pasaré a avi, lo que no sé es si podré subirlos a la página de Jinroh como hacía el año pasado.
> 
> Un saludo.


Te lo agradeceremos mucho, yo los vere en la tele pero me gusta tenerlos grabados para verlo cuando quiera y la verdad es que lo hiciste con mucha calidad. Yo borre los mios y me grabe los tuyos porque se veian muy bien.
Aprovecho la ocasion para darte las gracias.
Si no puedes subirlo a esa pagina hazlo a megaupload o rapidshare.com.
Saludos!

----------


## runnerbcn

Está a punto de empezar. A ver si termina la lucha libre...
Creo que van a viajar a Las Vegas.

Saludos.

----------


## runnerbcn

Bueno, hoy no es lo de Las Vegas, ¡y no sale Piedrahita!  :-( 

Saludos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Bueno, hoy no es lo de Las Vegas, ¡y no sale Piedrahita!  :-( 
> 
> Saludos.


Suerte que no, sino, no verian a Nathan Burton xD
Revindicamos en el programa:

Más piedrahita!
Más escote (de cual de ellos, atjum)
Y que Yunke enseñe que tiene lengua!

----------


## The Black Prince

Lo he visto solo la mitad, alguien sabe cuando lo reponen?


P.D:Se nota el cambio Yunke, Luís.

----------


## dreaigon

Bueno, pues por ahora parece que tiene un buen futuro esta tercera temporada, el programa de hoy en definitiva me ha gustado mucho.




P.D: lo mejor, el nuevo correo de nada x aqui jejejej

----------


## B3L7R4N

No me ha gustado nada que explicaran un juego... por lo demás, me ha encantado.

----------


## Blakito

Jaja el correo ha estado muy bueno, digo ha estado bien...  :Oops: .

¿Qué me decís de Nestor Hato?

Yo no lo conocía y me aparecido el número de manipulación de Cartas más original que he visto (pero no el mejor  :Lol: ).

Me ha encantado el momento pelo-blanco  :Lol: .

Y me ha dejado "estupefacto" Miguel Gómez, no lo conocía ni lo había visto pero ya sabía que era uno de los grandes por lo que tenéis comentado aquí en el foro.

Sí es verdad que falta Piedrahita, pero me alegro por Yunke, así se da más a conocer y se gana un dinero  :Lol:   :Lol: , que Piedrahita ya es archi-famoso.

La sección de Juan.... :shock: sin duda gran apuesta, pero algo me dice que los profanos no le sacarán el jugo a la sección.
He visto a Juan un tanto demacrado.... :(  :(  :( ¿he sido yo sólo?.

B3L7R4N, la verdad esque a mi tampoco me ha hecho mucho chiste, pero bueno, ese se lo paso a Jorge porque era el que tenía colgado en su Web  :Lol:   :Lol: , pero a ver que enseñan la prox. semana.

Saudos.

----------


## dreaigon

tamariz, no estaba demacrado, al menos creo yo, lo que pasa esque tamariz no tiene por que estar todo el dia dando botes y gritando, y más si esta hablando y contandonos cosas de otros magos.

Imaginatelo : y este es !PEPITITO CARROLERO!! TACHAN TIRORIRORIRIRIIIII"

No, cada cosa tiene su momento

----------


## Blakito

Estoy de acuerdo, pero me refería a que lo encontraba más "avenjentado" de lo normal, no tenía muy buena cara, pero bueno, es de esperar, una persona de 70 años no está como uan de 31 :?.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por runnerbcn
> 
> Bueno, hoy no es lo de Las Vegas, ¡y no sale Piedrahita!  :-( 
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> Suerte que no, sino, no verian a Nathan Burton xD
> Revindicamos en el programa:
> ...


Menudo mensaje me he cascado, y todo por correr. Dos de dos: han ido a Las Vegas y ha estado Piedrahita (aunque no saldrá en todos los programas) a promocionar su película. Creo que han salido perdiendo con el cambio Piedrahita/Yunke.

El efecto incial ha sido bastante obvio, ¿no? No querían hacer cortes en la secuencia, pero creo que ha habido juego sucio con la cámara.

Néstor Hato y Miguel Gómez, impresionantes.

La magia en la calle, muy buena, excepto Yunke, que no me ha gustado demasiado (el primer efeco, el de los yogures, bastante obvio también, ¿no?)

Excelente la magia internacional y la sección de Tamariz, aunque me hubiese gustado ver el juego de las 11 cartas entero...

Genial también la idea de explicar un juego sencillito. Así los más peques (para quien descaradamente está dirigida está sección) podrán hacer sus pinitos y quizás llegue a despertar el gusanito de la magia en alguno/s de ellos.

El último efecto muy espectacular.

Saludos.

----------


## raszagar

A mi la seccion de Tamariz se me ha hecho muy corta, sacando tomas cortas de esos videos que seguro que duran mas como el juego de las 11 cartas. Podria en vez de sacar varios trozos de un mago, sacar una rutina completa que no se haya visto nunca.
Del ultimo efecto lo espectacular era la rubia, no? jaja!
Por lo demas muy bien, ha habido de todo... monedas, cartas, escenario, calle,...
Me ha gustado mucho la rutina de cartomagia de ¿Miguel Gomez se llamaba?.

Saludos!

----------


## chikilint

un buen programa (al menos lo que he visto) y lo de la seccion de tamariz la verdad que no creo que vaya a durar mucho, a mi parecer a los profanos no creo que les haya gustado mucho, (ojala me equivoque y dure mucho mas).
En resumen: buen programa, que siga asi.

Saludos.

----------


## Raicon

Un programa en general bastante bueno... No me gusta nada la incorporacion de Yunke como presentador y colaborador... Mucho mejor Luis pero bueno...
Por otro lado la seccion de Tamariz genial... ¿por cierto, de que murio Pepe Carrol?
Por ultimo Nestor Hato me ha dejado gratamente sorprendido, no lo conocia asi que espero ver su magia mas amenudo.

Saludos.

----------


## cuenk

Infarto de miocardio :-( 
El programa, me ha parecido flojillo en comparación con otros anteriores. La sección de Tamariz genial y la incorporación de Yunke personalmente no me entusiasma. Mi favorito ya no aparecerá tanto...

----------


## carlossicilia

estas seguro que de infarto?   yo creia que fue otra cosa me informare mejor

----------


## magomigue

el juego de apertura de la temporada(el de la aparicion en la caja blanca) me ha parecido bastante flojillo como apertura...pero bueno....y lo de tamariz un 10 y medio

un saludo

----------


## ckyouhaggard

A mi me ha gustado en general, pero como nota..les doy un 7 así... por este episodio: 
El escenario no me gusta el nuevo!, lo veo poco "divertido", Luis!! sacate alguna horita cada vez que vayan a rodar por favor de los favores, no nos puedes faltar, el dios micromagico no puede no estar ahí!. Inés la veo mas animada en esta temporada..me refiero a personalidad, en cuanto a trucos siempre me a gustado su estilo para hacer magia y se que nos dejará flipados en los siguientes episodios, pero el efecto de hoy, no me a gustado mucho, lo de las llaves y eso. Jandro como siempre :D, Jorge es bién!, como Jandro, el mismo de siempre jeje. 
Yunke no me gusta sus efectos de escenario(aunque sea los que he visto de momento), pero sus camaras ocultas me encantan!
El apartado de Tamariz, perfecto, me a encantado, es muy bueno ir sabiendo de los mas antiguos y mejores magos que este maestro a conocido y dar a conocer sus videos y leyendas de cada mago, pero... que dejen mas tiempo los videos!!!

Eso es todo!
Un saludo!

----------


## backflin

Alguien se va a animar a compartir los videos de esta nueva temporada? Me gustaria poder tenerlos de forma digital y no tengo la posibilidad por mi propia cuenta ya que no dispongo de la infrastuctura necesaria.

He  visitado la antigua pagina donde se encntraban y no funciona

Saludos

----------


## ska1985

Hola Salem.

Siento mucho no haberte podido contestar hasta hoy pero hacía mucho que no me metía en este hilo. (para los que quieran entender esta respuesta que miren la página 6 de este hilo)

Lo primero que no voy a tolerar es que me taches de intentar engañar al conjunto de magos que usa este foro.
Lo segundo que no te permito es que evalúes mi calidad de mago por tan solo un relato de una experiencia vivida.
Lo tercero es que vamos a ver más en detalle si estoy mintiendo, o lo que pasa es que se te ha visto el plumero.

Me explicaré: que cuando digo únicamente “un mago alemán” y “un mago francés” sepas decirme CONCRETAMENTE el nombre de estos dos magos: Pit Harling y Mikael Szanyiel, me hace pensar que sabes mucho para ser un simple espectador, ya que todavía no han emitido este programa, por lo que tu repuesta me hace pensar que debes pertenecer al equipo de realización de nada x aquí que se metió en el foro para ver que pensaban los magos de la emisión de la nueva temporada del programa y te encontraste con un post que no fue de tu agrado y pensaste que podía bajar la audiencia del programa (que ya hay que ser burro para pensar eso...)

En cuanto al numero de la desaparición de la mujer, por suerte lo emitieron el sábado y quien lo vio pudo observar como al pobre hombre que sacó Jorge, por los nervios dijo que él prefería el correo “clásico” y luego rectificó. Además de este número comenté dos cosas: 
Primero que como pudisteis comprobar creo que cualquiera de nosotros hubiera podido forzar la elección del “correo nuevo”, sin falta de hablar con el ayudante previamente, y déjame aclarar que esta parte es fundamental porque no me hagas mucho caso, pero creo que si el hombre hubiera elegido el correo clásico al viajar al baúl hubiera sufrido un proceso de transformación admirable (estoy siendo irónico por si no te has dado cuenta, ya que el número NO saldría)( por cierto esto es lo que contesta a la pregunta de potey_10) 
Y segundo que toda la parte del público que sale sentada a la derecha vio claramente el truco, y ya sabes como son los profanos en cuanto uno ve el truco al poco tiempo se entera todo el plató. La culpa de esto último no sé si la tuvo Jorge al no intentar que quedase oculta la trampa o el equipo de realización del programa que no puso los medios suficientes para ocultarla ya que la cámara miró rápidamente para otro lado.

También dices que pido responsabilidades de la poca magia que vi y das a entender que no supe apreciar la magia de Pit Harling y Mikael Szanyiel, lo primero es que yo no pido responsabilidades a nadie y si a tres números en cuatro horas tú dices que es mucha magia me parece muy bien, pero yo no tengo la misma opinión. En cuanto a lo segundo, creo que no has leido bien mi primer post pues aunque no recordaba el nombre de los magos, que es en lo único que te voy a dar la razón porque debería de haberme aprendido sus nombres, no dije en ningún momento que fueran actuaciones pobres o poco preparadas, es más dije que fue lo mejor de ese día.

Voy ahora a lo que dices que ir de espectador es un trabajo remunerado, aquí es donde me da por pensar otra vez que eres un miembro del equipo de producción del programa, ¿quieres dar a pensar que nos pagan 40 o 50 euros al día? Se puede mentir de muchas formas y una de ellas es no diciendo las cosas, pero no os preocupeis, yo os lo aclararé, para ir de público hay que estar a las 10´15 de la mañana en el plató, te tienen en la calle hasta las 12´30 más o menos y sales de grabar a eso de las 16´30 que mientras te deja el autobús son las 18´00 y estás sin comer y lo que te pagan son 14 euros (ehh Salem que sueldazo verdad?)

Y por cierto: ¿Sólo leíste la primera parte de mi primer post? te aconsejo que leas la segunda parte para que veas que yo no trato de engañar a nadie y que solo narré mi experiencia.

En fin yo lo único que criticaba es la poca atención que se les presta al público asistente al rodaje ya que Jorge Blass demostró una absoluta pasimonia ante el hecho de que las personas allí presentes se enteraran de los trucos.

Por último decir que un mago no debe hacer magia para los que ven la tele, debe hacer magia para TODOS!!!, porque no tiene ningún derecho a quitar la ilusión por la magia a nadie, (si porque los que van de público también tienen sentimientos) y eso no tiene ningún perdón.

Un saludo

----------


## shark

yo tampoco pude verlo, ¿alguien lo comparte?

----------


## Mistico

En la sección información, y en el post Enlaces de Videos del foro de la Dama, el amigo M4gici4n ha hecho el favor de colgar un enlace, vía burrito, para que tanto los que no lo pudimos ver como aquellos que lo quieran volver a ver, lo tengan a su alcance.

Un saludo, Manu.

----------


## cuenk

Para los que no accedan a la dama...
ed2k://|file|NxA_T03-P01%20[XviD%201.1.0%202pass%20-%20TV%20ripped%20by%20M4gici4n].avi|576585728|309F06F69D88EB627F57AFFB80B78EE3|h=  IHBC6RGPVBQLW6WOLRIDCWXHTGCVAE3F|/

----------


## Ella

y donde se pega ese link?

----------


## kolox

Mu buen programa, ami me a gustado, pero el escenario es muy diferente

Le doy un 8

Am por cierto, el qe pregunto como ir de publico sabe como ir? esqe aoramismo no encuentro esa respuesta y taria encantado en ir jeje

Un saludo

----------


## magomontecarlos

Hola Ella ese link es para pegarlo en la burrita, en la pestaña de buscar.

Un saludo

----------


## Blakito

> Hola Ella ese link es para pegarlo en la burrita, en la pestaña de buscar.
> 
> Un saludo


Mentira!!  :Lol: .

Le das a uno de los botones grances de arriba del panel que dice: "Herramientas", y se te despliegan unas opciones, entre ellas "PEGAR ENLACES eD2k..." y ahí en el cuadro de texto lo pegas ENTERO, es decir, esto: "ed2k://|file|NxA_T03-P01%20[XviD%201.1.0%202pass%20-%20TV%20ripped%20by%20M4gici4n].avi|576585728|309F06F69D88EB627F57AFFB80B78EE3|h=  IHBC6RGPVBQLW6WOLRIDCWXHTGCVAE3F|/" le das a enter y ale.

P.D. ¿Ésto no traerá polémica como los vídeos de Markos?, porque si yo soy "M4gici4n" no me molaría nada que se predicara por ahí sin mi permiso  :Lol: .

Saudos.

----------


## Mistico

Por eso yo solo dije el lugar donde se encontraba... no creo que eso le moleste.. aunque tp creo que le moleste que una cosa que circula por emule y que ha sido emitida en abierto sea compartida con el resto de la comunidad mágica.

Ella, en cuanto al enlace, es mucho más fácil: Abres la burrita, le das a conectar, abres una página web, y pegas en la dirección el enlace...le das a ir y automáticamente te salta el archivo en emule.

Un saludín, Manu.

----------


## raszagar

No creo que le importe que se comparta en enlace, porque si compartes algo y lo buscas por el nombre del archivo tambien sale.

Saludos!

----------


## nakis667

Hola, solo era para ver si me podeis pasar la página de la dama. La contraseña la tengo, pero como hace más de 6 meses que no entro no me acuerdo cual era.
Gracias.

----------


## backflin

La descarga no esta completa, por favor podrian compartirla

Saludos y gracias

----------


## ckyouhaggard

a mi me sale completa

----------


## Tora

Hace poco que di con esta serie y la verdad que me parece excelente...
He visot de todo, algunos trucos que no me sorprendieron y otros que me dejaron con la boca abierta...

Suerte :!::!::!:

----------


## tamatotxi

> La descarga no esta completa, por favor podrian compartirla
> 
> Saludos y gracias


a mi me pasa más de lo mismo, veo un par de franjas (bastante pequeñas eso sí) en rojo, me faltan como unos 10mb, y no bajan!

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Depende de las fuentes completas así irá la descarga. No desesperéis, tarde o temprano bajará del todo. Es cuestión de que compartamos y un poco de paciencia... A mí ya se me ha completado la descarga.

Saludos!

----------


## nakis667

Yo ya la he completado también. Me suelo conectar al servidor 
!! Saugstube¡¡ cuya ip es 193.138.221.214:4242 , lo digo porque creo que si estamos en el mismo servidor os bajará mejor.

Todavía no lo he visto así que no os puedo comentar nada acerca de él.
Un saludo.

----------


## mcmoli

Para que lo sepáis, he subido el capítulo 1 a mi página web, así que lo podeis bajar en descarga directa si queréis...

http://www.carlosmolinet.com/nadaxaqui

Un saludo

----------


## KOTKIN

Que currao el truco de Jorge Blass! no?

----------


## Ravenous

Muchsimas gracias, Mcmoli.

Lo seguirás haciendo con el resto?

----------


## ckyouhaggard

Que opinais del de hoooy?? que yo no lo podio veeer  :(  :(  :(

----------


## KOTKIN

Pues que hoy me encantó jorge Blass con la modelo. 
¡ME IMPACTÓ de verdad el momento de la foto!

----------


## KOTKIN

Y pit, por supuesto, me pareció impresionante!!

----------


## runnerbcn

La barba de Jorge Blass es mágica también. Al principio del programa bastante abundante, luego casi barbilampiño, y otra vez abundante al final del programa.

Saludos.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

*NADA X AQUI: Programa 1 (29/09/07) Resumen* 

Bueno, comentare algunas de las cosas del programa, no las haré por orden, porque no recuerdo el orden por el cual salieron jejeje, y no os extrañe que se me olvide más de una.... 

En el inicio del programa, salió Jorge Blass aclarando como en otras ocasiones, que en el programa no se utilizarian ni efectos de cámara, ni compinches. Mostro un baul, que abrió, saco de el una fotografia y lo cerró, y uno a uno fueron saliendo los demas colaboradores, Yunke, Ines y Jandro. La verdad es que se me echó en falta Luis Piedrahita, yo pensaba que iba a ser uno mas de los colaboradores como siempre (la fotografia de cuatro, se ven los 5...), peo, al ver el inicio del programa donde se veia una a una la foto de los magos, con sus nombres, y no aparecio Luis, me dije a mi mismo ¿Y Luis? 

Comienza el programa, y se ve el plato vacio, solo hay una limpiadora y poco mas, llegan nuestros 4 magos, .... cogen una caja (no se como se llama) que hay en el suelo. Bueno, dicen que necesitan camaras para grabar el programa, y publico, claro esta, asi que uno a uno, salen algunos camaras, y algun chico y chica que es del publico, de aquella cajita. Al final del todo, cuando ya esta el plató listo (tras un corte para un juego) sale Luis Piedrahita, quien tras promocionar su pelicula, "La habitacion de Fermap", aclara que el irá al plató, pero no saldrá en todas las grabaciones. La verdad es que es una lastima. Me encanta Luis. 

Y hablamos de juegos. Jorbe Blass, en una sala de recreativos, le hace un juego realmente imposible a cuatro chicas, le pide a una el DNI, y se lo hace desaparecer, jeje, me gusta que una de las chicas lo mira con cara pilla y le dice, lo tienes en la manga, y Jorge se las remanga, ... despues, lo acompañan a una maquina de esas expendedoras y dice que es de sus preferidas, y, alli dentro, abrazandolo un osito, se encuentra el DNI de la chica!, pero, por mas q lo intentan, no lo pueden coger, ademas, el cristal el solido, pero jorbe, pone un periodico, y saca el osito con el dni y se lo da de regalo y de vuelta, a su dueña. Me gustó. 

Luis Piedrahita, tras aclarar lo que mencioné antes, se fue a la mesa de cerca e hizo un juego con tres monedas de plata, que se iban transformando en monedas de cobre a la vez que contaba una historia sobre el bronceado. Luis, como siempre, fantastico, me gusto mucho tambien. 

Yunke, que contaba como gando a Ines, en magia de calle con camara oculta, estaba pequeño, parecia un enano, e Ines vendia yogures que te hacian crecer fuerte jejejjej, y yunke dice, puedo probar?, zas, y cerecia a su tamaño real jeje, muy chulo. Ademas, tambien, junto a ines, ella lo rechazaba desde un balcon, y él, con un ramo de flores en la mano, crecia el doble de su tamaño hasta acercarse mas al balcon de ines, etc. 

Ines, hizo en la calle unos juegos con unas llaves antiguas, primero, una llave se giraba sola en su mano, despues, cogia dos llaves y las enlazaba, y despues, con otra llave, movia los dientes de la misma, a un lado y a otro, y tambien hacia abajo, despues entregaba a examen la llave con los dientes a la mitad de la llave. Interesante. Me gusto cuando le preguntan a un hombre por lo que ha visto, que dice, tengo que decir que me gusta la magia porque a la maga no me la puedo llevar! jajjaj. 

Yunke en plato hizo un juego acompañado de su hermana Elena, ella se introducia en una maquina con una diana, y Yunke, a una distancia considerable, con el arco y sus flechas, disparaba contra la diana, no fallo ni un tiro, su hermana sacaba la mano por el dentro de la diana que no era de papel, y volvia despues a lanzarle flechas, al final, se acerca a la maquina, sretira la parte de atras, y las flechas han atravesado el interior de la maquina, del papel, abre la maquina y no esta Elena, ha desaparecido!, coge él su tela, se cubre y al instante, desaparece tambien!, me encanta estas desapariciones tan rapidas y visuales. 

Jandro tambien hizo un juego que en principio pense que no me iba a gustar, pero el final fue diferente. Pedia prestado (en la calle) un billete, y lo metia en una maquinita, le daba vueltas y al otro lado el billete salia triturado, y claro, el sueño se quedaba con una cara.... ellos querian su billete, no uno echo destrozado jejeje, pero bueno, no pasa nada, tiraba el billete (si se puede llamar asi, porque mas que billete lo habia dejado hecho confeti jej), a la acera, pasaba el pie sobre el billete, y salia una llamarada de fuego, al retirarlo, el billete estaba entero, impecable. 

Como magos invitados, contaron con Nestor Hato y Miguel Gomez. 
Nestor Hato, hizo un numero de manipulación con cartas impresionante, me gusto mucho, las cartas eran blancas, las hacia aparecer, desaparecer, las lanzaba, luego hacia aparecer un pañuelo verde, las cambiaba de color a verde, lo msmo sucedio con un pañuelo que aparecia rojo, que cambiaba las cartas a rojas, y al final de todo, vuelve todo a ser blanco, incluso su pelo, que era de color rojo, se transforma en blanco! 

Miguel Gomez hizo unos juegos con cartas, mostraba 6 cartas, 6 comodines, que el decia que eran sus recuerdos de espectaculos anteriores etc, elegian dos cartas, un as y una j, y tres comodines lo trasformaba en el resto de ases, y los otros 3 comodines en el resto de jotas... fantastico. Despues, hizo varios efectos de agua y aceite, con esas cartas, donde por mas que se mezclaban los ases con las jotas, se separaban. Me gustó. 

En la sección de Juan Tamariz, que nos hablará de magos, en esta ocasión habló sopre Pepe Carrol, nos estuvo contando cosas de él, se vieron algunas imagenes de algunos juegos etc, de distintos años, ... hasta del 1989!... Estuvo realmente bien, me gustó, aunque se me hizo muy corto ese espacio. Y creo que los profanos no apreciaran lo suficiente estas geniales intervenciones del gran Juan Tamariz y la historia de la magia. 

Los cuatro componentes del grupo asistieron al Castillo Magico de Hollywood, asi, vieron a Rick Merrill, quien hizo un juego realmente visual con una moneda y un rotulador, que aparecia, desaparecia,... realmente magico y visual. Despues, contaba cosas de su infancia, transformaba el rotulador, en uno mas pequeño, en un lapiz amarillo, en un lapiz rojo.... para despues mostrar que sus mangas estaban llenas de multitud de rotuladores de colores. 

Tambien, en Las Vegas, vieron a otro mago, Nathan Burton, quien hizo un juego con un "microondas", intentaria hacer un numero de escapismo en 10 segundos..... se introduce en el y pasa el tiempo, el microondas se llena de humo, ... y consigue salir.... pero ahora es un hombre de color!, parece que el mago, se ha terminado quemando jejejejeje. Despues de unos bailes realmente chulos, (me molaron!) y un cambio de color de ropa, se introduce nuevamente en el microondas, y vuelve a salir mas tarde, Nathan Burton. 

En las playa, Ines, Yunke, Jorge Blass, y Jandro, le dicen a diversos turistas que los fotografien cuando dign YA, y primero se cubren hasta la cabeza los cuatro con una gran toala, viendose los pies por debajo, y al bajarla hacia la cintura, la mitad superior del cuerpo de Ines, a desaparecido, vuelven a subir y bajar, y esta ines intacta, se repite esto desapareciendo la parte superior de la cintura a la cabeza de jorge blass, para volver a aparecer al repetir este procedimiento, y como final, lo vuelven a repetir, levantan la toalla hacia sus cabezas los cuatro a la vez nuevamente, se ven los pies debajo, y al bajarla, sus mitades superiores han desaparecido, solo se les ve la cintura!!!. Aqui algunas chicas se fueron corriendo hacia atras asustadas jeej. 

En el apartado de enseñar un juego a los espectadores, Jorge Blass mostraba un vasito de agua, y una taza opaca, contaba una historiecilla, vertia el agua en el vaso, y al volcarlo, se habia solidifficado el agua formando un cubito de hielo. Más tarde, explicaron como se hacia. 

Y para terminar el programa, un joven del publico, en una hoja de papel escribia su nombre y el nombre de una chica (para simular enviar un mail), y el mensaje que queria enviarle. Despues tenia que elegir entre el correo tradicional (un cartero patoso) o un servicio de mensajeria rapida, mail (una chica rubia despampanante), obviamente eligio a la chica, la pusieron en una red, y le entregaron enrollado y atado a modo de pergamino la hoja de papel, elevaron la red, y al soltarla, salieron chispas del plató, y la chica, habia desaparecido. En una caja azul que habian mostrado al principio completamente vacia, donde fuera se podia leer "mail", la abrian y salia ahora una chica, parecida a la que habia ddesaparecido, en su mano tenia una hoja de papel enrollada y atada a modo de pergamino, se las entregó, y era exactamente la del espectador. 

La verdad es que el programa no estuvo mal, aunque habia algunas cosas que no se, que flojearon en algunos aspectos, pero todo se puede mejorar. 

Esto es Nada x Aquí, y por aquí, esto ha sido todo ....... Por lo que veo ahora, me he extendido demasiado en mi mensaje, perdonadme, pero, no pude hacerlo mas pequeño, es que realmente eso fue lo que sucedió, jejeje. Al final creo que no me he dejado nada en el tintero, pero quien sabe, si falta algo, ponedlo!, jeje. 
Espero que os haya gustado esta primera cronica del primer programa de nada por aqui.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

*NADA X AQUI: Programa 2 (06/10/07) Resumen* 

Tenemos un nuevo resumen del segundo capitulo de la 3ª temporada de nada x aquí. A continuación paso a relatar por orden de aparición lo que aconteció en esta nueva y mágica emisión. 

El primero de los efectos vino de mano de Jorge Blass quien en el escenario en plató llevaba en las manos una especie de pizarra con el simbolo de cadena "cuatro". El circulo rojo ams grande en realidad era un agujero. De la nada, Jorge, introducia su mano en aquel agujero y, sacaba un tomate. Lentamente, lo volvia a introducir en el agujero, y el tomate desaparecia!, repitió esta secuencias varias veces, realmente enigmatico. (Efecto Zone Zero de Jerry Andrus). 

A continuación en uno de los videos de magia en la calle Jandro hizo de las suyas. Se acercó hasta un estanque al lado de las personas que lanzaban migas de pan a los peces y se veian como éstos se lanzaban a comerlos. Jandro tambien le dio de comer a los peces, las migas de pan son blanditas y se comen bien pero ... le pidió prestado un anillo a una espectadora y lo introdujo en el pan, le lazó el pan al estanque y los peces fueron a por el, ... estos peces comen de todo.... Jandro se acerco con dos niñas al agua en una barca y llamando a los peces de una manera sútil (dando con los remos en el agua y salpicando a las niñas jejeje) un pez saltó del agua a sus manos, y en su boca llevaba el anillo prestado!. ... Por la boca murió el pez, y por la boca me devolverá el anillo. 

Seguidamente, Ines, en plató, hizo un juego con unos dados donde estos viajaban del bolsillo a la mano en repetidas ocasiones, cambiaban de tamaño, desaparecian. Tambien hizo un apilamiento de cuatro dados verdes donde, magicamente un dado blanco, lo desaparecia en su mano  y aparecia en tercera en el centro de los dados apilados. Casi al final, debajo del cubilete hizo aparecer un dado gigante, y no solo eso, despues nuevamente debajo del cubilete aparecieron muchisimos dados superpequeños. Esta claro que todas las caras de Ines son realmente mágicas. 

En otro de los videos Jorge Blass le hizo un juego a Judith Mascó. Antes de comenzar el juego se hicieron una fotografia juntos con una camara que llevaba Jorge y se la guardo en su bolsillo como recuerdo. Judith eligió una carta y la firmó, se perdió en la baraja. Luego, Judith le echó una fotografia a la baraja y ¡zas! esta se transformo al instante en cartas bicycle en negativo, , pero, algo hay algo más, ¿que fotografió la cámara?, la imagen no muestra nada pero, ... parece que hay algo dentro. La propia Judith corta la fotografia y de su interior extrae su carta firmada!. Una imagen vale más que mil palabras. 

El juego de esta semana que explicó Jorge Blass fue el de los clips enlazados. Dos clips, uno rosa  y otro azul que simbolizan a una pareja, se insertan en dos partes opuestas de un billete doblado en zig-zag, y al estirarlo, los clips magicamente se enlazan. 
Yunke realmente hizo algo realmente  impresionante, la mujer cortada por la mitad en plena calle. Me encantó, no puedo decir más. 

Uno de los magos invitados fue Michael Szanyiel. No lo conocía y me dejo muy impresionado. Magia, humor y música fusionados en un gran número de escenario. Entre algunas de las cosas que hizo se encontraba la aparición de una pajarita roja que ponía en su cuello varias veces consecutivas, y una manipulación de pajaritas de papel. Y para finalizar, algo que me dejó muerto, Se quitó la camisa blanca que llevaba apareciendo debajo una camiseta azul y el símbolo de superman (con lo que me gusta a mi la serie de smallville!, no pude pedir más!) 

En la calle, en una tienda, Inés hizo un juego con botones, algunos botones negros y un botón rojo, los espectadores los introducían todos uno a uno en una bolsa opaca y despues cada uno sacaba un boton que mantenia oculto en su puño cerrado. Ines adivinaba los colores de los botones. Despues hizo otro juego, elegian una ficha de dominó y se introducia un pañuelo blanco, hilo y los botones en la bolsa. Mágicamente representaron la ficha elegida. 

En la camara oculta los protagonistas fueron los niños. Sin saber como, ellos hacian magia, un pañuelo se transformaba en unos calzoncillos, en un conejo, agua que cambiaba de color… Me encantó esta camara oculta!!! 

Tamariz nos habló de Frackson, no lo conocía más que de oidas. Esta sección cada vez me gusta más, aunque eso si, se me hace demasiado corta. 

Otro de los magos invitados fue Pit Hartling. Hizo un juego que me dejó impresionado. Bebiendo zumo de naranja, tenia la capacidad, gracias al zumo, de, pese a que los espectadores habian mezclado las cartas, aprenderse la baraja entera en dos segundos. Me gustó. (Juego “Inolvidable” de su libro “Cartoficciones”). 

En las Vegas, Nathan Burton hizo varios juegos de escenario. Desaparición del ayudante en un vater. Aparición de una “Barbie” gigante y la levitación de la chica. Muy chulo todo. 

Jorge Blass hizo un juego con una cuerda donde 3 espectadores indicaban 3 sitios distintos de la misma. Se cortaba uno de los sitios y se anudaba, el nudo se movia al segundo lugar del espectador y al deshacerlo, ahora la cuerda estaba separada por ese lugar. Lo mismo ocurrio otra vez más, dejando al final la cuerda totalmente intacta. 

Y con esta última descripción, ya acabo. Solo me queda decir, esto ha sido Nada x Aquí, y por aquí, esto ha sido todo.

----------


## mariscal13

Solo pude ver mitad del primer programa, ¿alguien sabe donde puedo verlos?

----------


## cuenk

Sumo de naranja!  :D Fantástico Pit Harling, lo mejor de este 2º programa.

----------


## Mago Habibi

Alguien tiene grabado este 2º capitulo? 

No me funcionaba el TDT... Grrrrr.    :x 

Un saludo a todos.    :Wink:

----------


## ckyouhaggard

http://www.megaupload.com/es/?d=PJMSV4L9

Para el que se lo quiera bajar jeje :P

Saludos

----------


## Mago Habibi

Muchisimas gracias ckyouhaggard  :D  :D  :D 

Un saludo a  todos.

----------


## ckyouhaggard

dios mio que 3er programa mas largo..., e intenso eh!!, creo que han durado mas los anuncios de antes que todo el programa entero... buaf

----------


## Rafa505

Es preferible, lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa, en el otro horario era demasiado largo, fijaos que el programa está hecho para profanos, gente que ve el programa "si lo pilla", no se van a quedar 2 horas viendo el programa. 
Mejor que dure mucho tiempo siendo corto que poco siendo largo.  :Wink:

----------


## mariscal13

Sabeis alguien porque ha durado tan poco?

----------


## mariscal13

Estoy de acuerdo en que quiza erá demasiado largo,  pero este ha sido demasiado corto, creo que debería de durar algo más.

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Igual antes si era demasiao largo que hora y pico de magia puede cansar a la gente pero esto de cuatro efectos pelaos y fuera.. a mi me a dejao flipao, ni despedida ni nada  :? ha sio terminar el Williamson el juego y pantalla de cuatro cortando..

Pa mi una cagada este último programa

Saludos
EnriqueJ

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Por ahí en otro post hablaron de la competencia con los programas nocturnos, y los problemas de audiencia. El programa de hoy es un tercio de un programa entero que ha sido repartido en varios días. Dicen que es una prueba, la verdad, espero que sea poco tiempo así... Me dejó con muchas ganas de más.

----------


## alvaro lopez

Se me hizo muy corto, la verdad

----------


## KOTKIN

Cierto 22 minutos que duró... Una pregunta, porfa ¿alguien sabe en que capitulo de la segunda temporada salia un mago extranjero haciendo el 3 card monte? Diria que era Paul Daniels, ¿pero que numero de capitulo?
gracias!

----------


## tamatotxi

Si hay algun alma caritativa que lo quiera compartir con aquellos que no pudieron verlo yo se lo agradecería de corazón. Rapidshare es una buena opción  :P Aunque me conformo con otros metodos. Gracias!

----------


## ckyouhaggard

el 3 card monte me parece que es de la segunda temporada creo recordar

Luego pongo el episodio en un rapidshare o algo para bajar que me tengo que ir a trabajar en breves!

----------


## ezeqfranco

La verdad que duro poco eh no me gusta eso no me lo esperaba!!

Colo  :Oops:   :o  :twisted:  :?:

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Pues mucho me temo que hoy dia 20 por la noche sera igual de corto si quereis tener informacion sobre lo que daran entrar cada sabado en la pagina: http://www.cuatro.com/programas/prog...nto/nadaxaqui/
Cada sabado la renuevan para decirte lo que haran y se ve que hoy durara lo mismo que la semana pasada.

Saludos!

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Por cierto una pregunta alguien sabe porque Jandro ya no sale al plató?
Me extraña mucho...
Saludos!

----------


## tamatotxi

vuelvo a hacer una pregunta al aire, ¿alguien tiene por ahí colgado el 3er capítulo? el que comenzó con la estructura de los 25 minutos... me lo perdí y no lo pude ver y tan solo he encontrado en otro foro un enlace de un programa pe 2 pe que no tengo y que ademas ocupa 500 y pico megas para 25 minutos!! si alguien lo tiene que ocupe menos le agradecería que me lo comunicara, ya sea por MP o por aquí. Gracias!

----------


## KOTKIN

Hoy Inés muy buena (como de costumbre) y, Jorge Blass genial con la prediccion!

----------


## juanvivo

NO hay enlaces para el capitulo 1 y el 3 de la tercera temporada?

----------


## raszagar

Gracias a *mcmoli* los tienes en descarga directa: 
http://www.carlosmolinet.com/nadaxaqui 

Espero que los siga subiendo, ya tiene un adepto a su web, jeje! 

Saludos!

----------


## Prinz

> Gracias a *mcmoli* los tienes en descarga directa: 
> http://www.carlosmolinet.com/nadaxaqui 
> 
> Espero que los siga subiendo, ya tiene un adepto a su web, jeje! 
> 
> Saludos!


Ya tiene otro :D Muchas gracias por poner la pag :D

----------


## runnerbcn

> Jorge Blass genial con la prediccion!


Pues yo creo que fue compinche...

Saludos.

----------


## Blakito

> Iniciado por KOTKIN
> 
> Jorge Blass genial con la prediccion!
> 
> 
> Pues yo creo que fue compinche...
> 
> Saludos.


Pues yo creo que no.

Saudos.

----------


## Iván Manso

No fue compinche, pero está bien que lo dudéis, eso demuestra lo buen juego que es... a mí me encantó, la presentación, la ejecución... de lo mejor que le he visto a Jorge.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Vangrant

Estoy con Ivi, no lo fue.

Eso sí, una pena el "corte" justo antes de coger el sobre al final... :(

----------


## Franmanzaneda

> Estoy con Ivi, no lo fue.
> 
> Eso sí, una pena el "corte" justo antes de coger el sobre al final... :(


Hombre, es que si no se da ese corte... ya me callo   :Oops:  

Saludos!

----------


## ZAFER

Sí fue.

----------


## letang

Sí fue ¿qué? ¿compinche?

Vamos, a mi ni se me pasaría pro la cabeza pensar que fue compinche.

Creo que cualquier persona que quiere un poquito la magia sabe que hacer eso con compinche sería una cutrez absoluta.

El uso del compinche tiene que ser más discreto y más práctico.
De hecho, me encanta conocer los usos de compinches que hacen algunos magos porque suelen ser técnicas tan ingeniosas o más que algunas técnicas mágicas.

En el congreso de Barcelona hubo una auténtica maravilla.

Así que no... Un buen mago, en caso de usar compinche, no haría algo así.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

No hay compinche, y quizá lo parezca por el tema de la fotografía, pero puede hacerse probablemente de muchas maneras. Hay que apuntar que sí hay un corte de cámara antes de la revelación de la fotografía, lo cual me dejó claro que algo más hubo, y me demostró que no hubo cominche, pero sí manipulación que quizás en la TV fuera algo extraña, pero que de cerca fuera completamente limpia. No sé si os convence, pero me pareció bastante bonito, aunque vengo algo acalorado siempre con aquello que nos contaron sobre lo de la elección de la chica..

----------


## nodrius

y la seccion de tamariz :Confused: ? es cosa mia o ya no está :Confused:

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

La sección de Tamariz vendrá en el próximo programa, supongo, por aquello de que los programas de ahora son uno dividido en tres, así que le toca el tercer día.

----------


## joepc

No se si veremos a Tamariz en el proximo programa, hay que tener en cuenta que en estos dos programas cortos solo hemos visto juegos de los presentadores y camaras ocultas, cuando normalmente no hay tantos juegos de los prsentadores en un programa largo, creo que el montaje no coincide con el inicial por lo tanto puede ser que Tamariz salga dos semanas seguidas como pueden pasar ocho sin que salga.

----------


## Doble J

respecto al tema de la prediccion de graffiti y la foto
me interesa opinar por lo siguiente:

-Juego chapucero en mi opinion ESO NO ES MAGIA
  y hoy dia estan de moda los cortes de camara y los montajes en el street magic, eso es jugar sucio. Desde ese punto de vista pues ya cogemos a unos actores, que finjan, hacemos unos cortes, etc y asi hacemos magia. ¿eso es magia?

puede ser compinche perfectamente (no hay que fiarse de nada)

opciones:
-si fuera compinche: la foto ya estaba revelada y en el corte de camara se la puso al cuello.
-si no fuera compinche: daba tiempo a pintar los datos puntuales y la foto se revelo en camara rapida tipo polaroid y en el corte se le cambio el sobre de alguna forma.
no hay mas.

nadie puede molestarse aqui por revelar este efecto, puesto que *no es revelar nada*, todo es obvio.

Lo unico que me molesta este tipo de efectos tan Falsos y engañosos. lo siento.

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Estoy de acuerdo con Doble J... en mi opinión los cortes de cámara no deberían utilizarse en magia (ni los cortes ni enfocar a otra cosa). Pero bueno, seguro que hay opiniones de todos los gustos y todas son igualmente respetables.

Saludos!

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola, ¿que tal? Doble J. 
Sabiendo el truco te pueden parecer efectos falsos y engañosos. Pero sin tener ni idea, está claro que no. Tu pregunta a alguien que no sea mago que le pareció y veras como opinan distinto, porque NO SON MAGOS. A mi me parece que Jorge Blass se lo esta currando.

----------


## ckyouhaggard

abra que preguntar a sara jaja

----------


## Doble J

pues KOTKIN sabes que?  vi ese efecto con mi madre al lado te lo juro y la pobre no tiene ni ideeeeeea de magia, y dijo !pero ha habido un corte!  como diciendo ya no esta claro, (por lo que el efecto para ella no fue limpio) y yo    -ya mama, ya lo se...-  

asi que la gente no sabra de cine, ni de magia, pero tampoco es tonta. La habrá que no lo aprecie y la que si (como mi apreciada madre). jejeje

----------


## Iván Manso

Hombre, lo del corte es evidente, ahí no discuto nada, pero lo otro de estar pintado todo lo que ella dijo... a ver... no somos magos de verdad, claro que lo han pintado en un pliqui, pero de ahí a ser obvio... para un mago a lo mejor, pero para un profano... 

A mí siendo mago me sorprendió lo de la pared, creo que aquí la sorpresa es algo muy importante... pero creo que obvio no.

Cuando yo adivino la carta que han cogido sin tocar la baraja, ¿es obvio que yo sabía esa carta de antes? Entonces no existiriamos ni nuestra magia tampoco, porque todo es obvio y no somos magos de verdad.

Es mi opinión.

Pd: Creo, por muy obvio que haya sido, que no es de recibo desvelar secretos y menos aquí, en la zona abierta, ya que puede haber gente que no sepa tanta magia (o profanos) y ya está la cosa apañada   :Wink:  

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Realmente, el efecto creo que funcionó a la perfección. Cuando se trata de impresionar a profanos, es decir, a gente que a esas horas estaba viendo el programa, casi todo vale... No dudo del grandísimo efecto que produjo en los espectadores, de hecho yo me quedé con la boca abierta.
Ahora bien, la segunda parte es que esto es un foro para magos, y como magos que somos intentamos opinar en profundidad sobre los juegos que vemos, llegando más lejos en nuestras interpretaciones que los profanos en la materia. Por lo tanto, desde mi punto de vista, sigo considerando poco afortunada la técnica de dar cortes de imagen con la cámara (eso en el canuto no viene, ni en el giobbi...   :Smile1:  )

Saludos!

----------


## magomago

> Cuando yo adivino la carta que han cogido sin tocar la baraja, ¿es obvio que yo sabía esa carta de antes? Entonces no existiriamos ni nuestra magia tampoco, porque todo es obvio y no somos magos de verdad.


Creo que con este ejemplo Ivi lo ha explicado todo con claridad. Con los metodos usados por Jorge (El cual yo no conozco y todo lo que hablemos puede ser  una suposición) puede ilusionarnos o no ilusionarnos. Por aqui he leido muchas veces que es todo un engaño , pero acaso con todo lo que hacemos no engañamos el 90% de las veces:

1-Recuerda cuando tu mezclase y cortaste (cuando solo se corto)
2- Mira ponemos tu carta firmada en el medio de la baraja (Cuando hacemos un doble en una ambiciosa).
3-Despues de elegir la carta y mezclar puedo yo saber tu carta ¿Despues de un forzaje o un hojeo o algo parecido).

Pero con nuestros engaños tenemos un objetivo en mente: ILUSIONAR. A veces lo conseguimos y a veces no , pero ese es nuestro objetivo. No somos magos de verdad y no podemos hacer milagros.

----------


## Doble J

mira, hacer magia con cortes de camara es hacer magia sucia. Como dije antes, mi madre se dio cuenta y ya no le gusto (y no entiende de magia nada). Como ella miles de españoles pensarian lo mismo. Esa es mi opinion, siento al que no le guste.

----------


## letang

> -si fuera compinche: la foto ya estaba revelada y en el corte de camara se la puso al cuello.


Joer, si fuera compinche, la foto ya estaba hecha y, desde que empezó el juego ya la tenía colgada. Vaya tontería tener un compinche y hacer un corte de cámara!  :roll: 

Pues yo creo que el juego puede haber percibido tal y como lo percibimos nosotros. Creo que es posible la aparición de la foto sin ningún cambiazo ni nada por el estilo.

Me gustaría comentar algo sobre el método, aunque fuera por encima, pero eso ya revelaría parte del secreto. Y como veo que nadie es capaz ni siquiera de deducirlo, pues no me gustaría romperos la ilusión  :Wink1: 

El caso es que el efecto se puede hacer de una forma bastante limpia y que, al hacerlo a la espectadora, ella lo perciba tan limpio como nosotros por televisión, pero a la hora de emitirlo, esa parte fuera delicada.

Los entendidos en mentalismo supongo que sabrán a qué método me refiero. Y existen muchos juegos basados en ese principio.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

[quote="letang"]


> Los entendidos en mentalismo supongo que sabrán a qué método me refiero. Y existen muchos juegos basados en ese principio.


Ah, es el famoso juego basado en la carta al limón!!!
Lo sospechaba. Gracias Lentag, tenia mis dudas pero ya me las has despejado  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------


## Doble J

Vale pues se me ocurre una cosa,  voy a presentarme al concurso de magia de magiapotagia y al de blogdemagia:

efecto: muestro mi mano derecha vacia, la cierro y cuando la abro tengo un billete de 500€.

Realizacion: grabo mi mano vacia, corto la grabacion y me pongo en billete dentro y vuelvo a grabar, montando finalmente el video y el corte es inapreciable.  MAGIA!!
¿os gusta el juego? ¿os gusta esa magia?  

me gustaria que contestarais a la pregunta por favor.
gracias

----------


## Rafa505

¿Cómo sabes que la magia se debe al corte?, es que si no estamos 100x100 seguros de algo no deberíamos juzgar.

----------


## ignoto

El corte me pareció cosa del montaje del programa. El efecto debió de realizarse de forma fluida y el corte no creo que tuviera nada que ver.

¿Para qué? Si fuesen a usar cortes de cámara se pueden hacer imperceptibles y si van a usar compinches...nunca podremos estar seguros.

Yo nunca los uso pero si hago un juego ¿Como puede el público estar seguro de el voluntario no es un compinche?

Eso es una discusión tonta.

No sé pero digo lo que creo a sabiendas de que no puede ser demostrado ni rebatido.

Está bien como entretenimiento pero esto procede mas en cambalache que aquí.

----------


## magomago

Antes de nada decirle a Doble J que mi comentario no iba por ti , cada uno tiene su opinion y es respetable.Hay puristas que piensan que usar una carta trucada es una forma sucia de ilusionar predominando la manipulacion por encima de las cosas.Hay magos que piensan que una baraja marcada tambien es engañar,etc,etc,etc.

Si tu madre y tu no fuisteis ilusionados no voy evidentemente a decir nada,no soy nadie para hacerlo . 

Pero imaginaros que en verdad hay un invento que se comercializa por mucho dinero que el tio que lo inventó solo lo vende a unos pocos , el invento consiste en un muro y un papel que son como una especie de pizarra veleda y se pueden pintar y dibujar remotamente .Ese invento ninguno de nosotros lo conocemos y  empezamos a decir metodos que nosotros conocemos sin acercanos a la realidad , criticando algo inimaginable por nosotros.

El juego no está publicado con lo que todo que nosotros digamos son suposiciones y por suponer podemos suponer que Jorge es marciano y en verdad es capaz de leer el pensamiento con antelación.

Igual como comentais es un compinche,pero entonces las premisas del programa nos engañarían , en la secuencia anterior pone sin cortes, pero luego no lo pone asi que si de verdad fuera un corte (Que no estoy diciendo que lo sea) tampoco estarian mintiendo.

Y como dice Ignoto hasta que no pueda ser demostrado o rebatido todas son elucubraciones que no van a llegar a nada.

----------


## letang

¿Carta al limón?

En el Corinda seguro que hablan de este método. Que no sé si Jorge lo hizo así o no, pero sí sé que es una forma factible de conseguir el efecto sin cambiazo de sobre.

Y se me ocurre otro método, que ya hizo Jorge en otro programa en un supermercado, y debido a una "pieza" del juego, creo que la solución también puede ir por ahí.

----------


## letang

Como este hilo no deja editar los mensajes tengo que escribir otro para poner una cosa que me había olvidado:

¿Habéis visto el grafitti en el muro de Copperfield?

Creo que este efecto va por ahí por ahí (incluso creo que éste es más sencillo). Algo como el de Copperfield se pudo hacer aquí, y la espectadora no notar nada de nada. De hecho, lo impresionada que se queda hace entender que para ella todo el juego ha sido limpísimo, no se para a sospechar en nada, por lo que hay que suponer que no hubo ningún cambiazo feo ni nada por el estilo.

Quien quiera seguir pensando en compinches o cosas así, pues es libre, pero el mensaje de Rafa505 en el otro hilo fue de lo más oportuno:
Nos quejamos del público, pero nosotros somos los primeros en buscar soluciones fáciles a lo que nos engaña.

----------


## Iván Manso

Doble J, efectivamente cada uno tenemos nuestra opinión, y tanto la tuya, como la mía (como la de cualquier otro) es igualmente válida. Que pa´ eso estamos aquí, para mostrar nuestros puntos de vista!!!!!   :Wink:  

Un saludillo

Iván Manso

----------


## ignoto

Efectivamente.

Yo voy a mostrar mi punto de vista.

Es este ------------> *.*

----------


## Doble J

> voy a presentarme al concurso de magia de magiapotagia y al de blogdemagia:
> 
> efecto: muestro mi mano derecha vacia, la cierro y cuando la abro tengo un billete de 500€.
> 
> Realizacion: grabo mi mano vacia, corto la grabacion y me pongo en billete dentro y vuelvo a grabar, montando finalmente el video y el corte es inapreciable.  MAGIA!!
> ¿os gusta el juego? ¿os gusta esa magia?  
> 
> me gustaria que contestarais a la pregunta por favor.



Yo hablaba en general, para la gente que piensa que son validos para la magia los cortes de camara sin centrarme en el de Blass solamente, y para que se reflexionara.

  Pero aun no se me ha contestado a la pregunta  concreta que hacia antes, ¿podeis contestar lo mas concretamente por favor? gracias

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

No me parece magia, no es magia, es bonito, simpático, como el caso de la dama de corazones que sale de la carta gigante. Pero usado al modo que presentas... Es bazofia, y vale para entretenimiento para un editor aficionado.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> Iniciado por Doble J
> 
> voy a presentarme al concurso de magia de magiapotagia y al de blogdemagia:
> 
> efecto: muestro mi mano derecha vacia, la cierro y cuando la abro tengo un billete de 500€.
> 
> Realizacion: grabo mi mano vacia, corto la grabacion y me pongo en billete dentro y vuelvo a grabar, montando finalmente el video y el corte es inapreciable.  MAGIA!!
> ¿os gusta el juego? ¿os gusta esa magia?  
> 
> ...



Aclaro que mi mensaje anterior era una contestación a éste.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Iniciado por Doble J
> 
> voy a presentarme al concurso de magia de magiapotagia y al de blogdemagia:
> 
> efecto: muestro mi mano derecha vacia, la cierro y cuando la abro tengo un billete de 500€.
> 
> Realizacion: grabo mi mano vacia, corto la grabacion y me pongo en billete dentro y vuelvo a grabar, montando finalmente el video y el corte es inapreciable.  MAGIA!!
> ¿os gusta el juego? ¿os gusta esa magia?  
> 
> ...



Lo que propones no es magia, es una chapuza. Es imposible que puedas hacer exactamente eso delante de un auditorio de espectadores y consigas que se lo crean.

Lo que hace Jorge Blass es uno de los mazazos de magia más fuertes que yo he visto en NxA. El efecto es una maravilla. Y él si puede hacer lo que hace delante de un auditorio y convencerlos. Pero eso no quiere decir que  el método soporte el visionado repetido en un video. Pero es que hay cosas que no están hechas para ser grabadas.

No entiendo que se hagan críticas a este efecto, siendo una maravilla. A casi todos nos gusta la cartomagia. Bueno, pues os desafio a que grabéis un enfile en video y lo subáis para que veamos lo "invisible" que es... no se podría (o al menos los simples mortales, que he visto enfiles... uffff, tremendos). Pues este ejemplo es el mismo, se puede hacer en directo, y no se debe grabar.

Ahora, que un corte de cámara no quiere decir que se tenga un compinche.

Por otra parte me parece muy mal que critiquemos a un mago como Jorge Blass (que creo que ya ha demostrado bastante), o que nos dediquemos a hablar en abierto del destripe de un efecto que no entendemos.

Un saludo
Rafa

----------


## runnerbcn

Yo quiero dejar en el aire una reflexión. No soy fan de David Blaine, ni me interesa ni me deja de interesar (de hecho, apenas me gusta), pero si hubiese sido él y no Blass el que hubiese hecho el juego, más de uno y más de dos de los que han hablado en este hilo hubiesen opinado que utilizaba compinches. Y un detalle curioso más, que nada tiene que ver con esto: al inicio del juego, cuando Blass hace la presentación en esa especie de solar lleno de grafittis, se diría que estábamos viendo un video de Brad Christian...

PD: ¿Lo de Blass en el supermercado no fue cambiazo puro y duro? Juraría que sí.

PD 2: Lo mejor del pasado programa, para mi gusto, Inés y el pañuelo. No me suele maravillar esta chica, pero creo que Inés puso a este juego a la altura del "Cartas por doquier" de Blass. Un 10, a pesar de descuidar los ángulos en un momento dado.

Saludos.

----------


## Doble J

Pues yo otra cosa que queria decir es que, en el Nada x aqui tienen otra falsedad como la de que no "usamos compinches", y eso no es cierto.
En muchos efectos, no es que el compinche sea el espectador elegido sino que es un ayudante del mago, y en nada x aqui los estan usando muy a menudo, y a eso tambien se le llama compinches, a la utilizacion de terceros para lograr el efecto deseado. No me gusta esa falsedad del programa, o sea que, por lo menos no deberian decir que no los usan....a eso me refiero.

Un ejemplo, efecto del "anillo en maquina de bolas".  Ademas, se ve....    una kgada (no digo mas)
supongo que estareis de acuerdo a que sí que usan compinches en el programa....

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Defino (by my face) varios niveles de "complicidad"

Nivel bajo: El mago hace un juego a un espectador (a partir de técnicas)
Nivel Chapuza: El mago hace un juego a un espectador compinchado (¿Que sentido tiene?)
Nivel Alto: El mago usa un juego a un espectador con la ayuda de un tercedo.

Vamos a ver. ¿Que es un compinche/complice? Alguien que nos ayuda a realizar el juego. Es decir... 
- Usar libros es usar compinches (oh dios mio, Giobbi me ayuda... sin él no podría hacer mi juego!!!) 
- Usar un ayudante es usar compinches (oh dios mio!!! el mago ha sacado una bola con el anillo de otra persona dentro!!!) 
- Claro está que usar barajas trucadas es más de lo mismo...

Pero el objetivo de la magia ha de ser de ilusionar al espectador!
Para mi (y creo que tal como dice el nxa), "NO USAMOS COMPINCHES" hace referencia a que los espectadores son lo que son, puros espectadores, sin ningún complice entre ellos.

Si no queremos ningún tipo de complicidad en nuestros juegos  mejor que vayamos a Howards a seguir nuestros estudios...

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola Doble J, un ayudante creo que no es lo mismo que compinche, un ayudante te ayuda, compinche ya es algo directo, no se si me explico...

----------


## KOTKIN

Lo has explicado muy bien Ricky Berlin.

----------


## ckyouhaggard

amen ricky..amen!


El efecto de Inés de hoy fue bestial lo de las cartas...no creeis??, me encantó

----------


## ign

Debido a la fiesta de la universidad que se celebró el viernes, ayer me quedé en casita (cosas de la resaca). Así que vi por primera vez el nuevo formato de 25 minutos, que no me termina de convencer.

Jorge Blass estuvo muy gracioso con el efecto de la postal y el cartero, la verdad es que me gustó mucho. De hecho, estoy pensando en realizarlo algún día, a ver si Mariano pone carteros en su tienda y compro dos o tres...  :twisted: 

Jandro con las cartas estuvo muy bien, con la temática del tabaco de fondo, y Yunke subió la tensión con su máquina de la tortura (que de tortura le veo poco, yo diría que esa máquina te da "matarile" directamente)   :Lol:  .

Sin duda, me quedo con el juego de las tres cartas que realizó Inés. Ese efecto ya lo había visto presentado por otro mago, con charla y en plan cómico.
La presentación con música me encandiló, aunque creo que sobraba el subtítulo que decía "Seguid la carta roja". ¿No podría haberlo indicado con un poco de mímica? Que conste que esa es la única pega que le pongo, porque el efecto estuvo de sobresaliente.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Sanojeki

En mi opinion, lo unico que valio la pena del programa de ayer fué la actuación del mago de Las Vegas. 

Lo de Jandro me pareció muy simple.

En lo de Jorge Blass se vió algún corte de cámara sospechoso justo antes de poner "sin cortes de cámara".

Yunke lo que suele hacer...

Inés es la única que se puede salvar de los 4.

----------


## cuenk

> Pues yo otra cosa que queria decir es que, en el Nada x aqui tienen otra falsedad como la de que no "usamos compinches", y eso no es cierto.
> En muchos efectos, no es que el compinche sea el espectador elegido sino que es un ayudante del mago, y en nada x aqui los estan usando muy a menudo, y a eso tambien se le llama compinches, a la utilizacion de terceros para lograr el efecto deseado. No me gusta esa falsedad del programa, o sea que, por lo menos no deberian decir que no los usan....a eso me refiero.
> 
> Un ejemplo, efecto del "anillo en maquina de bolas".  Ademas, se ve....    una kgada (no digo mas)
> supongo que estareis de acuerdo a que sí que usan compinches en el programa....



Uf... Te digo lo mismo que Ricky, no tiene nada que ver un compinche con un ayudante. Si no pusieran el rótulo de NO SE USAN COMPINCHES más de uno diría que el del DNI las chicas son parte del programa y la gracia es que no lo son y es algo esencial en el juego, que la gente debe saber. Si usa un ayudante para hacer alguna cosa da exactamente igual.

----------


## Doble J

Joer macho, es que alucino. Parece que seguis sin entenderme ninguno. A ver, he dicho ayudante ayudante (compinche) y me referia al tipo que tiene el mago para hacer que se consume el efecto, o sea que sin dicho ayudante/compinche nanai de nanai el efecto.
No me referia a los ayudantes de camara por ej.!!

Vuelvo a poner el ej.:  el jorge pide un anillo al espectador lo hace desaparecer (realmente se lo pasa al ayudante/compinche)  y éste va y por la espalda del espectador lo mete en la maquina de bolas preparada que hay en la calle, para al final decirle al espectador "magia" mira! tu anillo se a telestrasportado a una de las bolas de la maquina.
O sea que el mago no hace el truco sino que usa a otro. El mago no hace el efecto. 
Estoy de acuerdo que se así se ilusiona tambien, pero para mi opinion son *juegos chapuceros* en los que el mago no tiene todo el merito de lograr el efecto. Eso, y para mi, al igual que los cortes de camara, es hacer magia chapucera y sin valia, aunque ilusione.

Por otro lado alucino cuando comparais un libro con un ayudante del mago. flipo en colores, como haceis tal simil? 

Cuando en el programa dicen "no usamos compinches"   se refiere a compinches, tanto posibles espectadores como a conpinches del mago, que quede claro. compinches son compinches.
espero que esta vez se me haya entendido.

----------


## ckyouhaggard

Jorge lo hizo a la perfeccion, y cortes no hubo en esa escena, ni cortes ni compinches

----------


## letang

Doble J, aunque tú quieras asentar tu definición porque sí, un compinche y un ayudante son cosas diferentes, al menos en la magia, donde es importante diferenciar los términos. Y no hablamos de ayudantes de cámaras, hablamos de ayudantes del mago, esos que hacen esa acción secreta que no hace el mago.

Las 'partenairs' muchas veces juegan este papel también. Al pasarle un pañuelo al mago le pasan la carga de la paloma, al llevarse cosas del escenario se llevan otras cargas, y son ayudantes, no son compinches.

Un compinche es un espectador que ha pactado con el mago realizar algunas acciones (escoger una carta ya acordada, pensar en algo que previamente ha sido pactado) y dar la apariencia de que el espectador y el mago no sabían nada el uno del otro. Pero un ayudante que actúa fuera de escena no tiene ni la más remota comparación con un compinche, aunque no quieras verlo y pienses que somos todos los demás los que estamos equivocados.

----------


## Doble J

vale letang, entonces me dices que el tipo que mete el anillo en la maquina de bolas (en ese efecto en concreto), no es un compinche no? es un ayudante, y que compinches solo se les llama a los espectadores complices no?, 

ok, pues yo entiendo por compinche a uno y a lo otro. lo siento pues.

Sobre las partenairs te doy la razon, tambien hacen posible muchos efectos, que sin ellas no seria posible, pero el tipo de compinchaje que digo yo es mas directo, o sea que la validez del efecto total la tiene dicho compinche y no el mago. las partenairs "colaboran" en la realizacion del efecto, pero solo en parte.

a mi entender (y siempre es mi opinion) en los efectos en los que se utiliza a mi no me gustan. no se si se entiende. es que es complicado
 bueno un saludazo y nada mas.

----------


## juanvivo

> ...Lo que hace Jorge Blass es uno de los mazazos de magia más fuertes que yo he visto en NxA. El efecto es una maravilla. Y él si puede hacer lo que hace delante de un auditorio y convencerlos. Pero eso no quiere decir que  el método soporte el visionado repetido en un video. Pero es que hay cosas que no están hechas para ser grabadas.
> 
> No entiendo que se hagan críticas a este efecto, siendo una maravilla. A casi todos nos gusta la cartomagia... 
> 
> ...Ahora, que un corte de cámara no quiere decir que se tenga un compinche....
> 
> Por otra parte me parece muy mal que critiquemos a un mago como Jorge Blass (que creo que ya ha demostrado bastante), o que nos dediquemos a hablar en abierto del destripe de un efecto que no entendemos.
> 
> Un saludo
> Rafa


Estoy de acuerdo con Rafa. Si bien Jorge Blass no es uno de mis magos favoritos, el efecto la verdad, es que es bastante bueno... POr detalles que observo en el video me queda bastante claro que la chica no es complice ni compinche ni nada por el estilo, y aunque puedo suponer muchas formas de lograr el muro, la verdad es que la foto en el sobre es alucinante.

Tambien es cierto que si se hubiesen ahorrado el corte al final, seria realmente asombroso, tan asombroso, que quizas hayan echo este corte a proposito, para quizas preservar el efecto de escrutinios no deseados...

Es solo mi opinion.

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Coincido con Doble J totalmente. Para mi gusto, un tipo que coge un anillo y fuera de plano lo mete en una bola de plástico es un compinche. Otra cosa es dudar de la capacidad de ilusionar de dichos efectos, ya que en general son fortísimos para el espectador, pero usar compiches, los usan...

Saludos!

----------


## Rafa505

> Para mi gusto, un tipo que coge un anillo y fuera de plano lo mete en una bola de plástico es un compinche.


Ya, pero es que no es una cosa de gustos, es una cosa de definiciones, un compinche es un compinche y un ayudante es un ayudante. 

Para mi gusto, una mesa es una animal de cuatro patas, con rabo y que ladra, pero como la gente se empeña en que es un mueble, pues me aguanto, pero en el fondo saben que no llevan razón.

----------


## Doble J

Menos mal que hay alguien que me ha entendido, aaaggh!!

gracias Franmanzaneda.

----------


## miguelajo

No confundais compinche con ayudante.
La partener del mago es un compinche?

----------


## magomago

> Coincido con Doble J totalmente. Para mi gusto, un tipo que coge un anillo y fuera de plano lo mete en una bola de plástico es un compinche.


Vamos a ver una cosa es que te guste el uso de ayudantes o no , pero como te han comentado Rafa y miguel eso es un ayudante. Un ayudante es alguien que ayuda al mago a que se realice el efecto mágico. 
Imagina que estas en escena,alguien elige una carta y se la enseña a los que estan en el teatro,tu ayudante está sentado y te dice la carta por un pinganillo que llevas en la oreja y el tiene un micro y te la chiva. Eso es un ayoudante.

Sale un amigo y dice la carta que tu le has dicho que pensara, el no ve ningun efecto mágico porque el efecto se produce debido a que el dice lo que el mago le dice que diga : Compinche.

O sea que si no te gustan los ayudantes pues estas en tu derecho , pero NadaxAqui no miente diciendo que NO usa compinches.

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Buenoooooooo, cómo está el patio!!!!!!

La verdad es que no me importa cómo lo queramos definir. Quizá llevéis razón y no se usen compinches, sólo ayudantes. Pero sigo pensando en que no me gusta este tipo de ayudas. No es lo mismo una partenaire que te ayuda al darte unos pañuelos en la mano que un alguien que te ayuda a meter un anillo en una bola fuera del plano de la cámara.

Saludos a todos!

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver.
La diferencia es fundamental.
Usar un compinche NO es hacer magia.
Usar un ayudante es utilizar un elemento mágico mas.

Si no te gustan los ayudantes es como decir que no te gustan los elementos trucados o las cartas faque.

Y me temo que la magia funciona con esas cosas. Pensar que debe de ser de otra manera es algo que no le he oido mas que a principiantes o a aficionados.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Buenoooooooo, cómo está el patio!!!!!!
> 
> La verdad es que no me importa cómo lo queramos definir. Quizá llevéis razón y no se usen compinches, sólo ayudantes. Pero sigo pensando en que no me gusta este tipo de ayudas. No es lo mismo una partenaire que te ayuda al darte unos pañuelos en la mano que un alguien que te ayuda a meter un anillo en una bola fuera del plano de la cámara.
> 
> Saludos a todos!


¿Cual es la diferencia?. Los dos realizan acciones secretas en favor del acto mágico?.

Que si no gusta el uso de ayudantes me parece muy bien, como si no te gustan los juegos de cartas con cuentas, son opiniones. Pero desde luego, ni se puede criticar al que lo hace, ni se puede decir que en nxa mienten, cuando confundimos el significado de dos palabras.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A partir de hoy hagamos 'La mujer serrada' con alguien del público.


¡SANGREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Vangrant

> A partir de hoy hagamos 'La mujer serrada' con alguien del público.
> 
> 
> ¡SANGREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


Ya veo a Yunke en chirona por triple homicidio

----------


## runnerbcn

> Jorge lo hizo a la perfeccion, y cortes no hubo en esa escena, ni cortes ni compinches


Si hubo cortes. La secuencia sin cortes empezó cuando la postal ya estaba en el sobre cerrado y le estaban pegando el sello.

Saludos.

----------


## ckyouhaggard

ops! pos no lo ví

saludines

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Que conste que no digo que en el programa mientan, sólo que no me gustan ese tipo de artimañas. Además, Jorge Blass me parece un peazo mago, que conste. No voy a juzgar a un mago sólo porque un efecto no me guste cómo está hecho.

Saludos!

----------


## raszagar

La verdad es que pienso que el programa ha bajado mucho, lo primero es que antes tambien lo echaban el sabado por la noche pero duraba 50 minutos, no 20.
Lo segundo es que en 3 programas han salido muchas actuaciones de los magos del programa, en escenario y calle, pero pocas de otros magos.
Han quitado la seccion de tamariz de historia de magos.
Y ya no sale Luis Piedrahita con su magia de cerca que es la que mas me gusta.
Podrian sacar los de Cuatro 1 horilla para ellos de cualquier sitio, porque ahora mismo el programa pasa casi desapercibido, 20 minutos no da para mucho.
Saludos!

----------


## Rafa505

Me parece que a partir de este sábado se va a alargar el programa.

----------


## Rafa505

Como no se puede editar pues escribo otro.

Confirmado, 15 o 20 minutos más de programa.

----------


## KOTKIN

Nadie comenta el programa de nada x aqui. 
¡Sera que nos hemos quedado todos sin palabras!

----------


## sergiocl

Volviendo al tema de compinches y ayudantes. Pienso que la diferencia fundamental radica en que el ayudante es conocido por el público como ayudante, el compinche es un ayudante "secreto" del mago, no conociendo el púbico su función.

----------


## raszagar

¿Habeis visto que hoy no transmiten nada x aqui? ponen la serie esa de "gominolas".
¿Sabeis cuando lo vuelven a echar o que ha pasado?

----------


## El quijote

Yo he leído que lo de Gominolas es para los Martes..quizás quisieron aprovechar lo del tirón del Sábado para el estreno y el la semana que viene vuelve todo a su cauce...

----------


## susilin27

ya habise ayer que ponian lo de gominolas porque es el aniversario de la cadena . El programa de nada por aqui no tengo ni idea cuando lo volveran a echar imagino que si no lo echan el sabado que viene lo cambiaran de dia solo se que tienen 3 programas ya grabados y enlatados . Lo unico que puede pasar es que no los echen y dichos programas los retiren pero imagino ese no sera el caso porque para un programa de magia que echan que lo quiten de la parrilla puff

----------


## Rafa505

Según www.laguiatv.com para el 17 está programado NxA.

----------


## MagoMero

Buenas a todos,
hoy mismo en la web de Jorge Blass aparece programado para el 17 y el 24 de noviembre NADA X AQUI a las 21.30!!!!
Espero que no desaparezca!!
 :-(  :-(  :-(  :-( 

Saludos

----------


## ARENA

Ya fue raro que lo pasaran de 4:00 a 21:00 y ahora que desaparezca un sabado me huele a que nos lo van a quitar.

----------


## Mr.Mind

Una pregunta para el mas rapido:

En que capitulo de la primera/segunda temporada piedrahita realiza una rutina de plata/cobre?

Y alguien es tan amable de subirmelo?   :Oops:

----------


## Mr.Mind

nadie lo sabe?

----------

